# Atomic Dogg Magazine



## NesOne

So my nephew brought this magazine over yesterday, and it had a good article called "Pit Bull vs. Bully", and it was exactly what we always talk about with the differences between the two. So I just wanted to say that at least in that magazine they are attempting to separate the AmBully from the "pitbull". I just hope that all of their subscribers read it, and don't just look at the pictures, hahahahaha.

http://www.atomicdoggmagazine.com/ in case anyone's interested.


----------



## wittypits

Thanks for posting. We are always interested in a good read with good info and not just pictures ha! ha!.


----------



## geisthexe

I have that mag so if anyone would like me to scan in the article and post I will be happy too. 

Deb


----------



## cane76

that would be really cool,i hope big boi isnt saying he has real apbts....


----------



## Phoenix

Pitfall charges too much for the pups.$3000? Too rich for my blood.


----------



## Msmith1

i have one copy of the magazine my girlfriend bought me...

PitFall kennels don't even get me started on them! lol they over charge because of Big Boi being part of there family.... None of there bullies look good they are all shitty dogs to me... they use to breed a merle bully before he died that right shows you that you shouldn't mess with them....


----------



## Phoenix

Msmith1 said:


> i have one copy of the magazine my girlfriend bought me...
> 
> PitFall kennels don't even get me started on them! lol they over charge because of Big Boi being part of there family.... None of there bullies look good they are all shitty dogs to me... they use to breed a merle bully before he died that right shows you that you shouldn't mess with them....


 I thought that the dogs looked funny. I remember seeing that merle dog on the website. He wasnt around too long,apparently. I wonder what Pitfall had to say about their own stock in the apbt vs abully article?


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

Phoenix said:


> Pitfall charges too much for the pups.$3000? Too rich for my blood.


supply and demand. james big boi's little brother co owns and runs pitfall. their facility is amazing and their dogs are treated VERY well. their kennel is clean and their dogs are better looking in real life. i twas told they were going to be all big and deformed, but when i actually went out there myself, i found out that was NOT the case. they actually know exactly what they are doing. he only charged me 800 bucks. they breed all kinds of dogs, and when they do it, they do it for specific purpose. here is my old boy pluto. A 50lb TRUE male pit, with more game drive then most could handle. he could have been a prize fighter, a pull champion, or a show champion no doubt. i know alot of people who show pits and they all advised me to stay away. when they saw my dog they were blown away by the fact that my dog was better than theirs.  pluto was hard headed as hell, but sweet as pie. he was my favorite dog ever. he died chasing a motorcycle into the highway. he just turn 5 this year. i lost him in august. it was very difficult for me. he was as real as a pitbull gets.

pr pitfall's pluto's little helper he was off of dynamite and threat. they retired threat a few years ago. they take good care of their dogs and they care about where they go. don't hate the player, hate they game.


----------



## cane76

Mr. Bleezy said:


> supply and demand.]


If you breed just to satisfiy the demand you breed for the wrong reasons,thats why the breed or "type" as it has become is in so much trouble,the demand is seldom rashional, resonable or resposable in nature..


Mr. Bleezy said:


> their facility is amazing and their dogs are treated VERY well. their kennel is clean and their dogs are better looking in real life..


I believe it,theyve got a lot of $,there kennel is emaculant,as well as it should be,even though folks breeding dogs on a minimal wage and doing it just for the love of the breed have better stock,that dosent say much for them now does it...


Mr. Bleezy said:


> i was told they were going to be all big and deformed, but when i actually went out there myself, i found out that was NOT the case. they actually know exactly what they are doing...


Ya there breeding bully style dogs,providing no public pedigree accsess,they bred a merle bully dog,and bred a partial albino by the name of "polar bear",not really that on point...


Mr. Bleezy said:


> here is my old boy pluto. A 50lb TRUE male pit, with more game drive then most could handle. he could have been a prize fighter, a pull champion, or a show champion no doubt....


your dog was at least 50% amstaff,he was probably a great dog,but not game,not a fighting dog and not bred to be a working dog,probably had alot of heart but so do alot of english bulldogs..


Mr. Bleezy said:


> don't hate the player, hate they game. ....


Oh,i most definetly "AM' a hater,but in this case the dogs are just sub par"and not pure real apbts,nor are they working stock so id have to pass on them,jmo...


----------



## BlueBull

As fara s the magazine goes, its great, i havea few of them they are awesome. But then again i like the bullys... so i know the breeders and the dogs and its nice to have a venue for us to share our dogs and interests.

as far as shitfall kennels... they suck. that merle dog kush is still on thier site i beleive, and so is the moronic slogan "home of the rare blue pit"
you couldne give me a dog from that kennel. from what i can tell they randomly combine York, Gaff, and Watchdog lines to produce what they are calling the pitfall line... of cource you cant tell as they dont tell you anything about pedigrees on the site... which is another red flag.

just a shoddy kennel that gets by because the owner is big boi's kin. Big boi himself has nothing to do with that kennel... might do better if he did though.


----------



## Phoenix

Someone in my neighborhood supposedly has a Pitfall dog. He looks okay, I guess. I just think that with all their money, Pitfall could do SOMETHING with their dogs instead of leaning on OutKast's fame.I mean, what could it hurt? A few weight pulls here and there, OB competition, agility. These dogs dont even have a CGC certificate and you can get that at any Petsmart for $10.
Im sure they love their dogs as I love mine, but what do you get for 3g's
besides a blue pup? Pitfall prices have jumped from 600 to 8-900 to 3000 in the past 2 years. No work/show PARTICIPATION, let alone titles...what are you paying for? I have about .0035 of the income they have and I still found a way to CGC,weightpull, and show my last APBT. Not often , mind you LOL
but I did it.So can they. Man ,if I had their cash flow ,the things I would do....... 
It leads me to believe that their dogs cant work or they are afraid to prove it.Maybe they just dont care about all that jazz;to each his own. I am not paying 3000 for ANY dog,even if I had Bill Gates money.


----------



## Msmith1

i don't care man they're dogs aren't worth it to me they still look like shit but that's my opinion... i didn't even see any pedigree info and you should have that on your site...to me they are nothing special and not worth breeding at all....and i never ever hear anyone in the bull world praise them or talk good about them....


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

cane76 said:


> If you breed just to satisfiy the demand you breed for the wrong reasons,thats why the breed or "type" as it has become is in so much trouble,the demand is seldom rashional, resonable or resposable in nature..
> I believe it,theyve got a lot of $,there kennel is emaculant,as well as it should be,even though folks breeding dogs on a minimal wage and doing it just for the love of the breed have better stock,that dosent say much for them now does it...
> 
> Ya there breeding bully style dogs,providing no public pedigree accsess,they bred a merle bully dog,and bred a partial albino by the name of "polar bear",not really that on point...
> your dog was at least 50% amstaff,he was probably a great dog,but not game,not a fighting dog and not bred to be a working dog,probably had alot of heart but so do alot of english bulldogs..
> 
> Oh,i most definetly "AM' a hater,but in this case the dogs are just sub par"and not pure real apbts,nor are they working stock so id have to pass on them,jmo...


i don't know what all the fus is about when someone can sell a dog for more. that's what all full time breeders attempt to do with their dogs. i would love to sell mine for 3500. james makes money but at the same time they ensure their dogs have good homes. he is on top of his facility and runs it better than any breeder i have met. it is a large scale operation, but at the same time not over done on any particular dog. yes they have money, but it comes from years of hard work. pitfall didn't just start yesterday and wasn't always what it was today. believe me the dog could have won in a show ring as apit this i know from people you know right here who have winning pits. what wins in a show ring is usually political and up to what the specific judge wants anyway. as far as game i have met few pits with his drive so i am not all together convinced he wouldn't have been able to work as good as any. that runs particular to the dog ESPECIALLY if it is mixed. threat was a game pit, dynamite was an am staff. that really doesn't mean anything. in this case i haven't known any particular dog that could match that could match his drive. either way he was only ever a fabulous, not over breed pitbull. this line was pitfall, not jeep, or whatever orginal gaming line you support. they aren't breeding anything but their own line. but while you are busy hating know that he is reading this because i sent him the link. you would be surprised to find that they know more about it than you think. pits, am staffs, bullys, who gives a rats ass. nobody is trying to deny that there is a difference in all of them. i don't understand why it seems like it is some bad thing or everyone is breeding poorly because their dogs look different than what you prefer. if you have a pronblem with people calling 120 bully pits, take it up with the ukc. just because they are registered as pits doesn't mean they are poorly bred. yes there are poorly bred dogs, but don't put them in that catigory until you have been over there and seen it yourself. and as for polar bear, my best friend had a bear pup and that was the best looking, tempered, and ripped dog i have ever seen. it is a crying shame that you guys would hate on that. ps bear is no longer at pitfall or i would have a pup coming right now.


----------



## hell no they wont go

pitfall kennels doesnt even deserve to be called a kennel... i could go on as to why they should go out of business.

two reasons are first off they sell merle colored dogs calling them purebred but people dont often realize merle is a sign of a mixed breed and isnt a color pitbulls should have at all.

they pass off thier american bullies as american pitbull terriers....

oh and if 50 cent supposedly bought one of thier dogs well then that just says a lot about them lol. oh and some of thier dogs look crappy.


----------



## Msmith1

Mr. Bleezy- you posted up a picture of the dog you said you got off of pitfall kennels... He looks good did you get him off two of the dogs posted on the web? because if you did then either they are stretching the images trying to make their dogs look big or they stuff them with food to make them look big because these dogs are Ambullies and they say there pits blah blah blah but what I'm saying is your boy looks good compared to those dogs and it makes me question there dogs...you know?


----------



## cane76

I hope the owner does chime in with a response to this thred,ive talked to him before through email and all he did was talk [email protected]# it was funny really.
And as far as a blue dog is concerned,those dogs are usually at least 50% amstaff,blue color dosent come from apbt...


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

cane76 said:


> I hope the owner does chime in with a response to this thred,ive talked to him before through email and all he did was talk [email protected]# it was funny really.
> And as far as a blue dog is concerned,those dogs are usually at least 50% amstaff,blue color dosent come from apbt...


 i really doubt he has time to feed into a bunch of ranting children. he is probably laughing while reading it from his palm pilot laying around with a bunch of hot chicks by his pool.. seriously though, everyone here should be more focused on coming together to fight all the bs pit discrimination rather than discriminating against those who could actually do something positive for the breed. haters don't help pitbulls.


----------



## cane76

*So what exactly is a "hater"?Somebodywho tells it like it is?*
I'd be a fan of the kennel if i was in the market for a overdone "staff",or a staff/catahoula cross so i could get some of that rare "merle blood" wow,wow.
If your happy with the dogs,good for you,but just cause you like them dosent make them correct in type or even pure bred,it just means your a fan,probably because your all up on the dudes jock.Just what they need,another groupie,lol.......................................................................


----------



## bluefamily

*who is this??*

Who is Big Boi?---Well I figured it out by now that he is some rapper but names don't impress me. The "product" does. In the long run, the product speaks for itself.


----------



## Msmith1

bluefamily said:


> Who is Big Boi?---Well I figured it out by now that he is some rapper but names don't impress me. The "product" does. In the long run, the product speaks for itself.


thank you!

also i don't care if he is reading this and who cares if he is rich so what! i could care less i just don't like his dogs it's my opinion. Go on a bully forum and mention "pitfall kennels" everyone is going to bash that kennel not because they are "hating" not because he is related to Big Boi or is rich but because of how their dogs are. Yes they do have a nice yard with the kennels good for him but shit if you had mad money then you would have a amazing set up also! Everyone thinks that their dog is the best and better then everyone elses....but I'm telling you look at the site "rare blue pit bulls" blues aren't rare there is no such thing as a "rare pit bull" he doesn't have pedigree info on his dogs... I would love to know his dogs peds...


----------



## hell no they wont go

big boi is an outcast member.

my turn off point is he bred merles and passed them off as pure breds. i just generally hate the fact he tries to pass of bullies as pits.

and for those of you who think there is nothing wrong with the merle gene think again it comes with some problems. pitfall kennels to be blunt is a pretty damb crappy kennel think not check out some other great kennels and see what they are about. i suggest checking out ofk's web site now that is what a kennel should look like!


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## cane76

"This is in response to hell no they wont goes" negitive rep points she so graciously awarded me.....
Blue is the color of the amstaff,not the apbt,you cant find one count "em"one pure bred apbt,meaning never crossed to amstaff that was blue,if you can provide the pedigree and the photo,if you cant do this[which you definetly cant]then chillout and do your research,the only dog ever that was blue and had fights reported was 75% amstaff.Blue is the trait of a closed amstaff gene pool,just as red was the result of in/breeding in the old country,therefore,any dog that is blue,go back in its ped,and you will find considerable amstaff linage,fact.this goes for re,gotti,watchdog,grayline and every other blueline which all go back to ruffian dogs founded of of tudors blackjack,sorry,those are the facts,if you dont know then dont speak on it....................


----------



## Phoenix

Did you guys know that blue appeared in the old family line of apbts? it did not occur often, but the old familyline, due to inbreeding, ended up with the red nose and sometimes put out a blue here and there.(and they were small dogs,too) The term Blue Paul comes to mind.
Amstaffs come from APBTs. Colby dogs were registered in the early batch for AKC. John Hadley pushed for AKC recognition.
Merle also popped up occasionally. I have seen an ADBA dog (red merle) 
before Catahoulas were known about. My personal belief is that the APBT was mixed with a hound to get the CAtahoula anyway. the Plott hound came to be by mixing pits with hound to give them more heart and drive. Thats why some Plotts have a pit like bark instead of the hound drawl.
Plus, if you understand genetics and how they work, no matter how you breed ,we still dont know eveything there is to know about coat color inheritance.
I know some kennelwas mixing in Catahoula blood and hanging papers,but that does not mean merle=mixed.


----------



## BlueBull

Cane.. while blue APBTs are rare they popped up from time to time. there are more than a few gamedogs that were blue and they definately were not crossed out to Staff blood. 
That said i dont think that any of the ones that you see these days would qualify... or the ones that would you will never see because of the stigma that follows the blue dogs a breeder that produced a blue pup from a legit APBT breeding would never let it out... it would raise eybrows at thier program. A blue pup would likely be culled.


----------



## Phoenix

okay, having said that, im hiding........lol just kidding
John Wayne is a merle APBT in The Truth about the APBT-R.Stratton
He says merle is an odd color for a pit. 
I saw a few here and there in the late 80's early 90's issues of the Gazette too, besides the one I saw in person (at an ADBA event) up:


----------



## Msmith1

Msmith1 said:


> Mr. Bleezy- you posted up a picture of the dog you said you got off of pitfall kennels... He looks good did you get him off two of the dogs posted on the web? because if you did then either they are stretching the images trying to make their dogs look big or they stuff them with food to make them look big because these dogs are Ambullies and they say there pits blah blah blah but what I'm saying is your boy looks good compared to those dogs and it makes me question there dogs...you know?


i still didn't get my question answered I guess I was right lol!


----------



## BlueBull

Merle is a color that i KNOW was being brought into the breed by crossing in CLDs... recently. this was evident as the color started flourishing out of the south, platinum pitbulls in lousiana was one of the real pioneers of the color.
of course the CLD is a breed that is based in the south and is used regularly as a catch dog. The catahoula bulldog is a common cross of the CLD and bull breeds (usually the AB). so its not a cross that has never been done, its jsut that people saw a way to make a new fad color and make some money off of people thirst for something different. 

I have heard of a few times in the old days where a dog was born and the color was unknown to them... some people say that this was a naturally occuring merle color in the breed. i have never seen it, but i have seen descriptions of coat colors that could possibly be merle.... i dont know though.


----------



## NesOne

Mr. Bleezy said:


> i really doubt he has time to feed into a bunch of ranting children.....


that are not willing to pay $3000 for a dog, you forgot to mention. Otherwise, he'd be here trying to make that dough, real quick.


----------



## BlueBull

A dogs value is based on many things... its not fair to say that no dig is worth a certain price because dogs have been sold for all types of money-

working dogs for 10-15,000 to over 40,000 in some cases
show dogs easily sell for 20,000 plus all day long
bully style dogs can rane in price from 300 bucks to as much as 15,000 for a puppy. To date the most expensive dog i have personally seen and verified the amount was White rhino, im a sure you guys know about htis dog. He was traded for a house that was then sold for just north of $240,000.

As far as prices go there are a lot of factors to determine what a dog is worth- what the dog is (looks), what the dog is from (pedigree), what the dog produces (potential), but at the end of the day a dogs worth is only the concern of two people the buyer and the seller. if the person spending the money is okay with it, who are we to interject our opinion of thier dog?

If something is outside of your comfort zone leave it alone.

Sidenote- if you think MOST breeders actually sell the dogs at the prices that they say your crazy. I have had the chance to woen several $5,000+ puppies for a little over $1,000. They like to put on a front and will of course dropp the price if you ask, but for the people that dont know any better and pay full price, even if it happens just once, its worth it to them.


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

NesOne said:


> that are not willing to pay $3000 for a dog, you forgot to mention. Otherwise, he'd be here trying to make that dough, real quick.


again don't hate the player hate the game. if he can do it then he can do it. it doesn't mean he hates your pits. plus i know for a fact if you hit him up and talk to him about he is will to work on it. it seems to everyone here missed my point along time ago due to peoples own inherent need to feel like they personally are the shit. i'm off this forum. pheonix and blue family i like you both so please contact me in the future. to the rest of you guys, you really should make an effort to make some people feel welcome. everytime i stop through here it is the same story. no wonder people don't listen. hate on bitches!:angel:


----------



## NesOne

Mr. Bleezy said:


> again don't hate the player hate the game. if he can do it then he can do it.


I don't hate anything, I was simply re-inerating how you portrayed him as a person... not willing to waste his time meanwhile enjoying his profits.



Mr. Bleezy said:


> i'm off this forum.


Take care.


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

Msmith1 said:


> Mr. Bleezy- you posted up a picture of the dog you said you got off of pitfall kennels... He looks good did you get him off two of the dogs posted on the web? because if you did then either they are stretching the images trying to make their dogs look big or they stuff them with food to make them look big because these dogs are Ambullies and they say there pits blah blah blah but what I'm saying is your boy looks good compared to those dogs and it makes me question there dogs...you know?


yes dynamite was the father. he has ruffian bloodand they bought him off a big show lady because he has forcept marks on his head after a complicated delivery. his mother was a real "game pit." natural born threat. Very small. my friends who knew nothing didn't didn't even think she was a real pit and they could figure out why they did what they did. they do make their dogs look bigger on the site. it all angle and cropping. they have had the kennel long before big bio was popular and they were saying rare blue pits when they really were. they have big sires and have had big sires, but they are pits, so their offspring are not 9 times out of ten. they were breeding them large before there were people even using the term am bullies. they aren't am bullies. they have been using lines like gator and what not to get the big ones, however they rarely were actually as big as their parents. what they breed is through their own creation, which occured over time. MAny years actually. way before you guys even knew outkast. i know i said i'm leaving but it is nice to have someone ask a legitimate question rather than watching someone base their assumptions of a marketing campain. i say this, if any of the people on this forum went to the kennel and saw all the offspring running around, they would know they aren't breeding shit. they know what they are doing and they breed all kinds of different style dogs for a specific reason. my "am staff" was a TRUE pitbull. his father was a true blue, no gotti line or greyline what so ever. he was registered as a pit and he was a pit. his mother was brown and no more than 30lbs. on the old site she looked huge and his father looks uge now and he isn't. bpluto looked exactly like his father just a bit smaller. and for the record amstaff come directly from pitbulls. nothing more. they can still work and i think anyone here can tell you that blue doesn't mean anything bad. blues can work too. in addition i think they are more fond of non game pits. anybody who has worked on a large scale with game pits knows they aren't always trust worthy and they are a bit wiley. it is also a fact that game bred pits can often times have a predisposition to anger later in life. fact. i don't know why people want to deny this. they are focused more on breeding dogs that are good as pets these days.


----------



## geisthexe

*Sorry late on posting .. Pit vs Bully*


























































































PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHICH ONE IS NONE READABLE AND I WILL TRY TO SCAN AGAIN.

Deb


----------



## buzhunter

Mr. Bleezy: I see you posting words like "game" and "true" over and over again. Would you do me a favor and define the meaning of these two words so that i know exactly what you mean when you use them? Thanks, man. Just a little curious. (I'm still learning here):cheers:


----------



## Msmith1

Mr. Bleezy said:


> yes dynamite was the father. he has ruffian bloodand they bought him off a big show lady because he has forcept marks on his head after a complicated delivery. his mother was a real "game pit." natural born threat. Very small. my friends who knew nothing didn't didn't even think she was a real pit and they could figure out why they did what they did. they do make their dogs look bigger on the site. it all angle and cropping. they have had the kennel long before big bio was popular and they were saying rare blue pits when they really were. they have big sires and have had big sires, but they are pits, so their offspring are not 9 times out of ten. they were breeding them large before there were people even using the term am bullies. they aren't am bullies. they have been using lines like gator and what not to get the big ones, however they rarely were actually as big as their parents. what they breed is through their own creation, which occured over time. MAny years actually. way before you guys even knew outkast. i know i said i'm leaving but it is nice to have someone ask a legitimate question rather than watching someone base their assumptions of a marketing campain. i say this, if any of the people on this forum went to the kennel and saw all the offspring running around, they would know they aren't breeding shit. they know what they are doing and they breed all kinds of different style dogs for a specific reason. my "am staff" was a TRUE pitbull. his father was a true blue, no gotti line or greyline what so ever. he was registered as a pit and he was a pit. his mother was brown and no more than 30lbs. on the old site she looked huge and his father looks uge now and he isn't. bpluto looked exactly like his father just a bit smaller. and for the record amstaff come directly from pitbulls. nothing more. they can still work and i think anyone here can tell you that blue doesn't mean anything bad. blues can work too. in addition i think they are more fond of non game pits. anybody who has worked on a large scale with game pits knows they aren't always trust worthy and they are a bit wiley. it is also a fact that game bred pits can often times have a predisposition to anger later in life. fact. i don't know why people want to deny this. they are focused more on breeding dogs that are good as pets these days.


ok i got you but then why do they crop them to make the dogs look bigger? Because if they posted up normal pictures of the dogs then the dogs wouldn't look crazy... Usually people who do that are shitty breeders trying to make there dogs big it "get over on people" I would like to see them in person or normal shots of them to see how they really look. Because the pictures on the website makes the dogs look shitty because of how they are cropped and angled and stretched


----------



## silent water kennel

cane76 said:


> "This is in response to hell no they wont goes" negitive rep points she so graciously awarded me.....
> Blue is the color of the amstaff,not the apbt,you cant find one count "em"one pure bred apbt,meaning never crossed to amstaff that was blue,if you can provide the pedigree and the photo,if you cant do this[which you definetly cant]then chillout and do your research,the only dog ever that was blue and had fights reported was 75% amstaff.Blue is the trait of a closed amstaff gene pool,just as red was the result of in/breeding in the old country,therefore,any dog that is blue,go back in its ped,and you will find considerable amstaff linage,fact.this goes for re,gotti,watchdog,grayline and every other blueline which all go back to ruffian dogs founded of of tudors blackjack,sorry,those are the facts,if you dont know then dont speak on it....................


You did your research:cheers:


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

NesOne said:


> I don't hate anything, I was simply re-inerating how you portrayed him as a person... not willing to waste his time meanwhile enjoying his profits.
> 
> Take care.


okay my fault. i think i'm getting everyone mixed up, and i'm not really reading anything after that. just seems like everytime i get near this site everyone is bashing people who like bullies or breeds them and after a while i just start thinking alot people here a ignorant. i understand why there are reservations about pitfall. everyone wants to believe rappers are stricktly after big ass pits. i've seen the site and it can be quite misleading to a pit enthusiast. i personally get irritated watching people bash them after owning one. my dog died this summer and it was like losing my son. when people bash that kennel i feel like they are bashing my family. it's rare that their customers are as informed as i, so i felt like it was my duty to speak on it after seeing this thread. i will say this about outkast, they didn't get to where they are by being ignorant. they breed great dogs. much love to James and Big Bio for giving me a pup that literaly changed my life forever.


----------



## cane76

BlueBull said:


> Cane.. while blue APBTs are rare they popped up from time to time. there are more than a few gamedogs that were blue and they definately were not crossed out to Staff blood.
> That said i dont think that any of the ones that you see these days would qualify... or the ones that would you will never see because of the stigma that follows the blue dogs a breeder that produced a blue pup from a legit APBT breeding would never let it out... it would raise eybrows at thier program. A blue pup would likely be culled.


Bluebull,with all due respect it is somthing has been writen and something that has been said,just like jesus walking on water and aliens at area 51,it has never been proven,every person here with a blue dog and a pedigree can trace there dogs to staff at some point,every friggen one,even your dog has considerable staff blood,and ive never even see his pedigree,i just know it.
Sure there are game blues that pop up every "blue" moon but these dogs are also staffs,staffs can be throwbacks and produce a game dog once in a while,same with bull terriers.
It was writen that in 1936 some blue dogs cropped up that dog men used,the same year the akc registered the staff,and tese dogs proved worthless in the pit and were disgarded,these dogs were probably of staff linage also,as for the blue paul and tudors black jacks ancestors,again this is all stuff that is in writing and no photos to verify these claims,also,is it really a fact the blue paul was used to create the apbt?or was it a seperate strain of dog that was never introduced into the lines,i dont have the answer,but i do know this,blue is the color of staff not apbt.......


----------



## cane76

Mr. Bleezy said:


> just seems like everytime i get near this site everyone is bashing people who like bullies or breeds them and after a while i just start thinking alot people here a ignorant.


Is it ignorant to speak against people who have changed something that was perfect and made a mutated cripple,a slob,a dog that will be lucky to live to the age of 10,a dog that lives its life in pain due to the "ignorance" and greed of some idiot breeder who figures that breeding for crippling defects is "where its at",sH!# i guess i am ignorant........................................................
And that artical,at least what i could read is really bad,these dogs are not from the same ancestory of apbts,american bullys are olde english bulldog,french bulldog,neapolitian mastiff crosses,with who knows what else is added to the line bred amstaff cocktail..............................................
Just another pack of lies made by american bully people,god i feel ignorant>>>>>>


----------



## cane76

Phoenix said:


> okay, having said that, im hiding........lol just kidding
> John Wayne is a merle APBT in The Truth about the APBT-R.Stratton
> He says merle is an odd color for a pit.
> I saw a few here and there in the late 80's early 90's issues of the Gazette too, besides the one I saw in person (at an ADBA event) up:


Ok,
so merel just pops up in apbts,sure.
I wonder why it dosent just "pop" up in bull mastiffs, poodles,and wiemeranners.I wonder why you dont occasionaly get "white" english mastiffs or merele dogo argintinos,merle just pops up in apbts but it dosent just pop up in other breeds that do not regularly throw merle pups,ya right............
It also must be added that not everything "r. stratton" says is fact just because hes been around the block and is well respected for his writing by many..
He is a author that swears the apbt has no terrier blood ever...
enough said.......


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

cane76 said:


> Is it ignorant to speak against people who have changed something that was perfect and made a mutated cripple,a slob,a dog that will be lucky to live to the age of 10,a dog that lives its life in pain due to the "ignorance" and greed of some idiot breeder who figures that breeding for crippling defects is "where its at",sH!# i guess i am ignorant........................................................
> And that artical,at least what i could read is really bad,these dogs are not from the same ancestory of apbts,american bullys are olde english bulldog,french bulldog,neapolitian mastiff crosses,with who knows what else is added to the line bred amstaff cocktail..............................................
> Just another pack of lies made by american bully people,god i feel ignorant>>>>>>


all breeds of dogs are a cocktail of different breeds. they stem from wolves silly one. you should go get one of those and let it play with your children! a bit of insight for you, your anger doesn't help anyone to take you seriously, and people like me who know more about all dogs than just pitbulls see right through your ignorance. true am bullies aren't poorly bred. some are, but not all. obviously you are stuck on some old shit bro. am bullies do have other breeds mixed in, SO WHAT THAT IS HOW ALL BREEDS ARE CREATED!. pitfall kennels uses real pit bulls to create their version of a pitbull and they do an AMAZING JOB! don't feel sad because everyone wants to know why your pit looks like a jack russel, it could kick an am bullies ass!  now i am done.:clap: :goodpost: :clap:


----------



## bahamutt99

Anyone who is breeding bully-type dogs -- especially if they're using Watchdog, York, etc., as was stated earlier -- without health testing isn't doing the breed any favors. As far as laughing about it, I'm sure they are. Laughing all the way to the bank because they're able to fleece the public like that. They're making the kind of money where they can afford to replace a dog that's hips blow out, or that's heart gives up on a warm day. What about the normal folks who spend all that $$$ thinking they're getting a genetically sound dog? Do they really know what they're getting?

Obviously the ethical breeders who work hard to prove their dogs worth before breeding have the wrong idea. Rather than writing those contracts to protect the dog and ensure their word to the buyer, they should simply be buying dogs that look good, putting them together, and selling them for outrageous amounts of money on the premise that they're "rare." The sad thing, as stated in a recent thread, is that the only rare dogs are the ones who come from breeders who are actually doing it right.


----------



## bahamutt99

Sorry for the DP, but I'm going to have to go into "hater" mode, because I hate people that "play" the breed like that. For all that money, can't they buy the dogs some real collars?


----------



## cane76

Mr. Bleezy said:


> all breeds of dogs are a cocktail of different breeds. they stem from wolves silly one.:


Silly one,i like that.
Also,you think your bringing some friggen news fash with that wolf info,thats common knowledge that you believe is something you only know,thats funny stuff....


Mr. Bleezy said:


> you should go get one of those and let it play with your children!


Sorry home's dont have any children,nice try...


Mr. Bleezy said:


> a bit of insight for you, your anger doesn't help anyone to take you seriously, and people like me who know more about all dogs than just pitbulls see right through your ignorance.!


Oh ya,your a regular cynologist,im sure "federation cynologique internationale" is beating down your door to judge one of there shows,all expensise pay'd,ya your a regular dog genius,its obvious,especialy due to your liking of a kennel that caters to the novice and the uninformed..


Mr. Bleezy said:


> true am bullies aren't poorly bred.some are, but not all.obviously you are stuck on some old shit bro. am bullies do have other breeds mixed in, SO WHAT THAT IS HOW ALL BREEDS ARE CREATED!. pitfall kennels uses real pit bulls to create their version of a pitbull and they do an AMAZING JOB! don't feel sad because everyone wants to know why your pit looks like a jack russel, it could kick an am bullies ass!  now i am done.:clap: :goodpost: :clap:


Um ya,
A dog breed should take no longer than 5-10 generations to establish type,the concept of pure bred dog has only been around for 150/200 years tops,so what the hell are you talking about,there has been pure bred apbts with no mixing bred straight up for 150yrs,the real apbt is the purest forum of dog on the planet,it is the reason pedigrees were established,to disrespect it by advocating the evolution of the breed by crossing it breeding for physical defects and basically creating another bulldog breed is truely ignorant,i guess the proper word would be de/evolution.As for sad,none of my dogs resemble or have resembled jack russle terriers,but i guarentee they would make your dogs look like one.....sorry,the truth hurts








































*And for the record apbtsw,while being a deep passion of mine are not my main passion,im more prone to be interested in the rare breed masiffs,and all types of fighting /guardian breeds,and my research is extensize*Hope you enjoy my jack russel terriers,lol....................................................


----------



## buzhunter

Great posts Cane and bahamutt. MrB - you forgot to answer me


----------



## BlueBull

cane76 said:


> Bluebull,with all due respect it is somthing has been writen and something that has been said,just like jesus walking on water and aliens at area 51,it has never been proven,every person here with a blue dog and a pedigree can trace there dogs to staff at some point,every friggen one,even your dog has considerable staff blood,and ive never even see his pedigree,i just know it.
> Sure there are game blues that pop up every "blue" moon but these dogs are also staffs,staffs can be throwbacks and produce a game dog once in a while,same with bull terriers.
> It was writen that in 1936 some blue dogs cropped up that dog men used,the same year the akc registered the staff,and tese dogs proved worthless in the pit and were disgarded,these dogs were probably of staff linage also,as for the blue paul and tudors black jacks ancestors,again this is all stuff that is in writing and no photos to verify these claims,also,is it really a fact the blue paul was used to create the apbt?or was it a seperate strain of dog that was never introduced into the lines,i dont have the answer,but i do know this,blue is the color of staff not apbt.......


I am going to have to continue to disagree with you. Blue is nothing more than a dilute of black, its not a color that started with or is limited to Staffs. Sorry you seem pretty well educated about the dogs, as noted by your name-drops.. but you are wrong on this account. There were blue gamebreds, prior to the whole APBT/ AmStaff split of 1936.

Here take some time and read this article- 
http://www.riospitbull.com/blue_bloodlines.htm

Admittedly there is some opinion in it as well, but there is a lot of fact and researched evidence that i have read in many places and heard from many oldtimer to be true.

One thing about me, i never put all my stock in anyones theory or concept, i look around and do the foot work for myself and come up with my own ideas. As far as blue dogs go, the color DID and DOES still occur in the APBT... its all about the lines that you are dealing with and the dogs that are behind it.


----------



## Phoenix

cane76 said:


> Ok,
> so merel just pops up in apbts,sure.
> 
> Yes, It is just not as common (in pure APBTs) as it is in, say, Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldogs, or Catahoulas .Just like blue used to be, before someone decided to breed for that color.
> 
> Merle also shows up in Golden Retrievers(very rarely and not obvious unless you really look). Merle is not always displayed as obviously as an Australian Shepherd. One little spot could be merling,just as a few white hairs constitue a white marking(genetically speaking,not by breed standard policy)
> There are also three types of white, and possibly a fouth. I.E.,
> White Aussies,APBTs, Bull Terriers, run a high chance of deafness. In contrast, how many deaf Samoyeds, West Highland White Terriers,or Maltese
> are there? This is an example of two different types of white.I can get too long winded here,but if you research coat color inheritance,you will find the info on your own if you wish.


----------



## Phoenix

BlueBull said:


> One thing about me, i never put all my stock in anyones theory or concept, i look around and do the foot work for myself and come up with my own ideas. As far as blue dogs go, the color DID and DOES still occur in the APBT... its all about the lines that you are dealing with and the dogs that are behind it.


 Amen to that :cheers:


----------



## cane76

BlueBull said:


> I am going to have to continue to disagree with you. Blue is nothing more than a dilute of black, its not a color that started with or is limited to Staffs. Sorry you seem pretty well educated about the dogs, as noted by your name-drops.. but you are wrong on this account. There were blue gamebreds, prior to the whole APBT/ AmStaff split of 1936.
> 
> Here take some time and read this article-
> http://www.riospitbull.com/blue_bloodlines.htm
> 
> Admittedly there is some opinion in it as well, but there is a lot of fact and researched evidence that i have read in many places and heard from many oldtimer to be true.
> 
> One thing about me, i never put all my stock in anyones theory or concept, i look around and do the foot work for myself and come up with my own ideas. As far as blue dogs go, the color DID and DOES still occur in the APBT... its all about the lines that you are dealing with and the dogs that are behind it.


as far as a dog named "steele towns blue monday"the dog was staff bred colby,all the other dogs they started with were other lines the'd be hard preesed to call there own,kinda if i had somme redboy jocko stuff started breeding it and said it was my on strain,theres a lot of refrence to amstaff in there,and there game,blue amstaffs,i fail to find the refrence in the artical about david wilson aquiring a pure bred chinaman or what ever blue dog,guess what,it never happened,unless you can cut and paste or send me definitive proof i stand by what i say 10 fold...
And when i say it never occurs i mean never in a pure bred dog with absolutly know staff,all claims as to it actually happening are here say.Sure you can find a firery confrimationaly correct blue dog,and it might as well be game,but still it retains much staff linage,again i enjoy these debates,and im not hating.its a very interesting subject and it is usualy proliferated by the owners of blue dogs that want to believe there dogs are indeed game animals as well as the rarest of the rare exotic apbts,basically all any one could want,despite the skin issues,lol..............................


----------



## cane76

Phoenix said:


> cane76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok,
> so merel just pops up in apbts,sure.
> 
> Yes, It is just not as common (in pure APBTs) as it is in, say, Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldogs, or Catahoulas .Just like blue used to be, before someone decided to breed for that color.
> 
> Merle also shows up in Golden Retrievers(very rarely and not obvious unless you really look). Merle is not always displayed as obviously as an Australian Shepherd. One little spot could be merling,just as a few white hairs constitue a white marking(genetically speaking,not by breed standard policy)
> There are also three types of white, and possibly a fouth. I.E.,
> White Aussies,APBTs, Bull Terriers, run a high chance of deafness. In contrast, how many deaf Samoyeds, West Highland White Terriers,or Maltese
> are there? This is an example of two different types of white.I can get too long winded here,but if you research coat color inheritance,you will find the info on your own if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> dont need to,a merel cross is a merel cross to catahoula leperd dogs fgrom the south,line breed them bachk to staff and thats what youll get,it isnt brain sience,basically dog breeding 101........If it ain t for working,merel pseudo staffs should be humanly euthinized once they hit maturity......
Click to expand...


----------



## BlueBull

cane76 said:


> as far as a dog named "steele towns blue monday"the dog was staff bred colby,all the other dogs they started with were other lines the'd be hard preesed to call there own,kinda if i had somme redboy jocko stuff started breeding it and said it was my on strain,theres a lot of refrence to amstaff in there,and there game,blue amstaffs,i fail to find the refrence in the artical about david wilson aquiring a pure bred chinaman or what ever blue dog,guess what,it never happened,unless you can cut and paste or send me definitive proof i stand by what i say 10 fold...
> And when i say it never occurs i mean never in a pure bred dog with absolutly know staff,all claims as to it actually happening are here say.Sure you can find a firery confrimationaly correct blue dog,and it might as well be game,but still it retains much staff linage,again i enjoy these debates,and im not hating.its a very interesting subject and it is usualy proliferated by the owners of blue dogs that want to believe there dogs are indeed game animals as well as the rarest of the rare exotic apbts,basically all any one could want,despite the skin issues,lol..............................


Yeah the first part of the article has nothing to do with our discussion... 
ignore the enitre first half of the document, start at this point-









I think its pretty pertinent.


----------



## BlueBull

I own blue dogs, but i have been around, studied, and owned true gaembred dogs too. I have no dillusions about the difference between to the two and the thought that anyone would think that the bullys or even most of the APBTs of today are game is completely laughable. If you know what it is for a dog to be deemed game and to have proven itself then its not a word that you use or throw around lightly. I have had people trying to convince me that hog hunting, weight pulling, and other activities are proof that a dog is game... and i steadfastly disagree. a dog proves its gameness in one way. and that being said, that means that gameness really only has one use, true it does impact the dog in other ways but only one activity truelyy utilizes the drive and it is because of that, that i dont need a gamedog.
I have limitless respect for the true APBT and the dogmen and women that created and maintain it... but i am not one of these high and mighty types that is going to rag on every variation of the breed. any truely great breed of dog is going to be used to spawn others. Some of the best guarding breeds out there are made using the original guarding breed the molossors. Do you see mastiff people freaking out on each other saying "these breeds are watered down and crap compared to mine?"

The only thing i have against bully breeder is the resistance to renaming and embracing the difference they ahve created. I have american Bullys now. but i do still have a lot of love for the true APBT.. how can anyone not if they know the breed for what it really is?


----------



## cane76

http://www.molosserdogs.com/modules.php?name=Encyclopedia&op=content&tid=2304
sory of the blue paul,although not from the most reoputable sorce....
And well end with this bit of info fro the breed term....
*A small number of Blue Paul Bullterriers was introduced to the United States by Scottish and Irish immigrants, where they became assimilated into the bloodlines of early American fighting dogs. In recent years, some fanciers attempted to trace all blue-coated American Pit Bull Terriers to the legendary Glasgow dogs, but this theory hasn't been proven. The coat came in a wide range of blue-based colourings, including solid blue, blue with white markings, blue-n-tan, as well as blue brindle, with or without patches of white on the chest and feet. Average height was around 23 inches.*


----------



## BlueBull

You do realize that the APBT is a bull and terrier cross correct?
You basically just agreed that the early APBT came in blue.

This is not because of staff blood, its the orignal infusion of the blue paul in the early bull and terrier crosses.


----------



## cane76

BlueBull said:


> You do realize that the APBT is a bull and terrier cross correct?
> You basically just agreed that the early APBT came in blue.
> 
> This is not because of staff blood, its the orignal infusion of the blue paul in the early bull and terrier crosses.


No,no i didnt....read closer and it says*the theroy has never been proven*and if it has show me the blue apbts,if they exist they most ceartinly are out there,trace all you blue "apbts pedigrees and youll find many,many staffs,i dont have time for lip service only real facts,havent seen one count em one yet,thats all,we can talk to were blue in the face but with out proof it means nothing....*Related to the legendary Blue Paul, the Scottish Red Smut was bred for smaller size and reddish-brown coat. Derived from local working bulldogs and terriers found in the Glasgow area and influenced by some Irish Bulldog blood, the Red Smut was slower and less aggressive than the Blue Paul, but was a popular fighting dog nonetheless. This driven terrier was the smallest of fighting dogs, making it an excellent hunter. Valued for its stamina and drive, the Scottish Red Smut was commonly used for hunting badgers and foxes. Alert and territorial, it was a dedicated farm watchdog as well. 
By the late 1800's, the breed was becoming very rare in its homeland, but some strains survived in America, where they played a role in the development of the American Pit Bull Terrier. The breed is considered extinct today, but stories of surviving bloodlines persist. One of the distinguishing features of the Red Smut was its head shape, alongside its red nose and light eyes. The coat colour was preferred in solid red shades, but fawn, fallow and brown dogs were found as well, some with white markings. The hunting Red Smuts rarely exceeded 14 inches in height, but some fighting strains reached up to 17 inches at the withers.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*


----------



## BlueBull

cane76 said:


> *By the late 1800's, the breed was becoming very rare in its homeland, but some strains survived in America, where they played a role in the development of the American Pit Bull Terrier.
> *


Your own words.... well your own copy/paste anyway.

For what its worth i understand what you are saying, and i agree to an extent. hard evidence versus hear-say, but at the same time you are dealing with what at the time was a breed that wasnt really big on pedigrees... hell most dogmen didnt even have pedigrees on their dogs, and if you were blessed enough to get one of their dogs and you wanted a written pedigree they got out a pencil and paper and wrote it down. hearsay is about as good as its going to get in the early part opf this breed.


----------



## cane76

BlueBull said:


> Your own words....


Ya my quote from some fool named wolf,further more it was writen not on the blue paul but the red smut,it is already common knowledge that old family dogs had begain to show the ressesive traint of red nose toe nails and eyes before coming to the new world,it is but guarenteed the the blue paul became extinct...
Its kinda like believing the neapolitian mastif is the direct decendent of the ancient molosser and has been bred in purity for 1000's of years like the orgs would have you believe although it actually only found type and was registered as a pure breed in the 1940's after considerable cross breeding of danes,oem and who knows what else..so sad,so much lieing in the dog world just to make a $...............................


----------



## BlueBull

cane76 said:


> Ya my quote from some fool named wolf,further more it was writen not on the blue paul but the red smut,it is already common knowledge that old family dogs had begain to show the ressesive traint of red nose toe nails and eyes before coming to the new world,it is but guarenteed the the blue paul became extinct...
> Its kinda like believing the neapolitian mastif is the direct decendent of the ancient molosser and has been bred in purity for 1000's of years like the orgs would have you believe although it actually only found type and was registered as a pure breed in the 1940's after considerable cross breeding of danes,oem and who knows what else..so sad,so much lieing in the dog world just to make a $...............................


As a fan of the Neo i can honestly agree with you on that note. I dont know whats worse that people are saying it, or that other believe it. sad state of being either way. I dont see the correlation though, admitting that blue APBTs did exist historically is not to give any bit of leeway to the obvious mixes and crosses that are being hung under the breed name today. The vast majority of blue dogs are defiantely at least staff crosses. Based soely on todays dogs i would agree with you completely. but you are saying that there has never been a blue gamebred APBT.. and i dont agree with that. Blue occurs in the breed as a natural dilute to the color black as well as introduced as a coat color in the bull and terrier crosses that started the breed... call it hearsay or lip service or whatever.


----------



## BlueBull

wow. 
I feel like ashon kutcher is going to come popping out of somewhere and say we just got punked, lol.

are you serious? Millionaire? its not Big Boi's line. he has very little if anything to do with the kennel. They guy that does the kennel is like his brother-in-law or something like that... they are family so he gives him shot outs on his songs and puts flyers in his CDs for him. JQP is slow enough to think that this adds to the quality of the dogs because a rapper, athlete, actor, or whatever bought one and they flock there.

Cost doesnt equal quality.

Incidentally, blueline kennels is a name that is in use byt at least 4 other breeders.... if you havent printed up the business cards and contracts yet, you might want to pick another name to avoid confusion. we just had a big fallout about that same thing on another board i am on.


----------



## bahamutt99

And that's the magic answer, folks. Forget the breed, follow the money. If you don't want to pay $3K for a puppy from unproven parents, you're obviously inadequate. Why pay $600 for a dog from multi-titled and health-tested parents, when you can take out a home equity loan and buy something with a "Big Name" and a big head? I mean, duh. 

Sorry, but I'd rather know where my money is going. If its only going back into the pockets of the breeder so they can feed and breed more dogs and make more money, then what's the point? Show and worrrrk them doggies, run with the best, and then you'll have something to brag about.


----------



## cane76

d0ggmann said:


> yes this is d0ggmann aka bad ass. if you think that this millionare and i did say millionare would scrap dog his kennels, you all must be on some good dope! lol and if you are hit d0ggmann aka bad ass up cause i want some of what your smoken. some people can't afford his dogs and some of those people maybe on this line rite now including myself, so thumbs up to pitfall kennels and be on the lookout for midnite blueline kennels.


Yes i love it "BAD aSS" WOW,WOW!!!!!SORRY HOMES,I DONT SMOKE WEED,MAKES YA STUPID...OBVIOUSLY,LOL.Just because a dog sold for thousands dosent mean shit,look at the adronicus mastiff,QUINTEN RAMPAGE JACKSON bought one of those un proven hybrids for 22,OOO$,SO WHAT,the dog aint proven in shite and he could of got a presa,corso,or lucero banddogge for way less and got far more in ability,price is all just hype,and apperantly youve bought into it,hows it feel to follow the pack,and by the lies?im sure you feel alot of comeradery,good for you..
Oh ya,still waiting for that blue apbt with no staff,anyone got that mythical beast,im waiting for him to change my water in to wine,also no hard feelings blue bull,i enjoy tis type of debate,keeps the site fresh and interesting......................:clap:


----------



## cane76

BlueBull said:


> Incidentally, blueline kennels is a name that is in use byt at least 4 other breeders.... if you havent printed up the business cards and contracts yet, you might want to pick another name to avoid confusion. we just had a big fallout about that same thing on another board i am on.


How about ths
"SLOB ACRES"WERE ONLY THE GOOD DIE YOUNG",LOL..........
OR MAYBE"BLUE FROG KENNELS"WERE THE ONLY THING MORE EXPENSIZE THAT ARE DOGS IS THERE MEDICAL BILLS"
AND LASTLY,SHORT SLOTH BULLY ENGINERING"WERE THE ONLY THING SHORTER THAN ARE BULLYS IS THERE LIFE SPAN"
Thse sound good to me and also honest....


----------



## lightyear_pitgirl

*what do you mean*



cane76 said:


> How about ths
> "SLOB ACRES"WERE ONLY THE GOOD DIE YOUNG",LOL..........
> OR MAYBE"BLUE FROG KENNELS"WERE THE ONLY THING MORE EXPENSIZE THAT ARE DOGS IS THERE MEDICAL BILLS"
> AND LASTLY,SHORT SLOTH BULLY ENGINERING"WERE THE ONLY THING SHORTER THAN ARE BULLYS IS THERE LIFE SPAN"
> Thse sound good to me and also honest....


ok i am gonna get in on this convo.... i agree what your saying but i just don't understand what you mean about the kennel names, can you please explain that one a little better..... thanks


----------



## Marty

Wow I think I'll go visit outcast and buy a couple of dogs... I need to retire you know... there only about 15 miles from me... the pieces of 

I wouldn't pay $10:00 *FOR ALL* their dogs must less one of them Lmfwao

JMO you know :flush:


----------



## buzhunter

Hey, when you get there ask them what kind of jack-ass calls himself big boy? Oh, that's right "boi". I gotta admit, I like names like that. I know he's a moron and I didn't even have to meet him.:roll:


----------



## Marty

Fayetteville is only a hop and a skip from here sadly to say :angeldevi


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

Marty said:


> Wow I think I'll go visit outcast and buy a couple of dogs... I need to retire you know... there only about 15 miles from me... the pieces of
> 
> I wouldn't pay $10:00 *FOR ALL* their dogs must less one of them Lmfwao
> 
> JMO you know :flush:


i am really getting offended watching this now. you guy are seriously speculating here. did you not hear anything i said? is there not even a slight possibility that i know what i am talking about? you guys are all big talk behind a computer screen, but if you live so close you should think again about insulting people in your common industry. that stuff comes back to haunt you. that isn't a threat it's just the way life works. i am saying this for the last time because at this point this has become the most lame forum i have ever attempted to be a part of. OUTKAST BREEDS QUALITY AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIERS. if you don't think so look at my dog's pics. is that what you are saying is bad breeding? i'm sorry if you aren't a fan of the blue gene. it is sad people over breed dogs. i see it all the time on the internet. hell i started a thread not but a week before this talking about how messed up that is.. dogs being breed 4x over, distorted figures, all kinds of awful things. it's sad everyone thinks they are a breeder today and it is sad what they do to those poor dogs. however, you are WRONG about pitfall. what you guys are saying is complete speculation. you guys have no facts to back up anything you are accusing them of. oh no they have a chain around their dogs neck, bleezy doesn't know what a real pitbull is. wanna know what i call a "game pit?" it 's a ptibull that's not only from one of the original gaming lines, but also one that can fight. you wanna know who taught me that? james. big bio's little brother. not brother in law or cousin or whatever made up name you wanna insult he and his family with. the first time i went to pitfall and i was asking him what those dogs were he said, "GAME PITS" that was nearly 7 years ago. now a hundred breeds later, you think he doesn't know what he is doing??? come off you high horses. wanna know what i call a real pitbull? why don't you look back in one of your 700 posts and find the definition. you are straight up a bunch of fanatical animal nut case haters. try getting laid it's fabulous. not all of you, but, ya'll know who you are. atleast he has you guys talking about him. no wonder nobody comes around here that could do somethin for this sight. i think james said it best to me. i cut this from a message he sent me.

"These assholes dont have shit better to do with there time than to hate on little ol me..I like the attention though..Its just motivation..They swear they know me and have seen my dogs and my kennel...All they talk is false info..These folk dont have nothing better to do with there time."

i'd say that pretty much sums it up. however i still feel the need to say


----------



## buzhunter

Sound like you got a real bad case of infatuation with this guy. When you get a little older you see the absolute sillyness of hanging on somebody's sack like that. It's pretty pathetic, man. You would be better off getting your education on sites like these, not from people trying to sell you pups.


----------



## cane76

Mr. Bleezy said:


> OUTKAST BREEDS QUALITY AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIERS. if you don't think so look at my dog's pics. info..These folk dont have nothing better to do with there time."


Mr.bleezy,ya just dont know dogs,espesialy apbts,thats the truth,save it for your little circle of groupies"if ya like blue curs and domodtic mange on the fur every body let my here ya say oh yeah yer"
Lets see some titles of some sort,or just shut it,we've heard eneough,you no crap about apbts and dogs in general,the truth hurts..........................


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

buzhunter said:


> Sound like you got a real bad case of infatuation with this guy. When you get a little older you see the absolute sillyness of hanging on somebody's sack like that. It's pretty pathetic, man. You would be better off getting your education on sites like these, not from people trying to sell you pups.


thanks for admitting you were just trying to lay into me.  is that all ya got?:cheers:


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

cane76 said:


> Mr.bleezy,ya just dont know dogs,espesialy apbts,thats the truth,save it for your little circle of groupies"if ya like blue curs and domodtic mange on the fur every body let my here ya say oh yeah yer"
> Lets see some titles of some sort,or just shut it,we've heard eneough,you no crap about apbts and dogs in general,the truth hurts..........................


truth is backed by fact. i doubt you have any of those in your claims against pitfall or my knowledge dogs or titles involving them.


----------



## buzhunter

No, I got more, lol. But I'll admit I'm no "Big Boi", so I doubt you'll enjoy it quite as much as what you've been getting. I bet I could get you to do the dishes though.:thumbsup:
(With a smile, that is)


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

buzhunter said:


> No, I got more, lol. But I'll admit I'm no "Big Boi", so I doubt you'll enjoy it quite as much as what you've been getting. I bet I could get you to do the dishes though.:thumbsup:


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## bahamutt99

Well, if my post "motivates" him to go get his dogs some decent collars and toss that chain crap in the garbage, then I've done my good deed for the day. Even a nylon kennel lead would be an improvement over what he's using on his dogs.


----------



## buzhunter

Oh, no. Check the website. It's "state of the art"


----------



## buzhunter

Look, Mr. b. You need to learn the facts here. The dogs from that kennel are not APBTs. Sorry, but it's the TRUTH. Alright? Nobody is would be "hating" on your guy if he was not representing everything disgusting in the pit bull world. His dogs are ASTs and bullies at best. Not game bred dogs. If that's what you like, fine. But it would seem from what I've read that you are interested in "real game dogs". Am I off base here? This kennel is totally misrepresenting his dogs and using the APBT name to do it. With all that this breed is struggling with nowadays, people like him are going to have their game busted every time they are mentioned around true fanciers. That's just how it works. Without us calling BS on these wanna-bes the breed will suffer even more. I'm confident that if you learn the TRUTH and accept it as the TRUTH, you will feel the same obligation to check this type of behavior.


----------



## reddoggy

buzhunter said:


> Look, Mr. b. You need to learn the facts here. The dogs from that kennel are not APBTs. Sorry, but it's the TRUTH. Alright? Nobody is would be "hating" on your guy if he was not representing everything disgusting in the pit bull world. His dogs are ASTs and bullies at best. Not game bred dogs. If that's what you like, fine. But it would seem from what I've read that you are interested in "real game dogs". Am I off base here? This kennel is totally misrepresenting his dogs and using the APBT name to do it. With all that this breed is struggling with nowadays, people like him are going to have their game busted every time they are mentioned around true fanciers. That's just how it works. Without us calling BS on these wanna-bes the breed will suffer even more. I'm confident that if you learn the TRUTH and accept it as the TRUTH, you will feel the same obligation to check this type of behavior.


I find you very agreeable these days Buzz! You're an a-hole but you calls em like you sees em', right? No seriously, nobody here has a problem w/ AmBullies just people misrepresenting the APBT. To call a shoe a sandle is stupid, apple and oranges. And Bleezy, I think the weed is going to your head dude! You're all up on Big Bois nuts... Just because he's gotta respectable name in hip hop doesn't mean he has a respectable name to all. Pit fall is a joke. They had some really nice bullies in the past, but where are they now??? Take a wild guess. Oh, they DIED! And I don't know why it needs to be spelled out for you but, again, their dogs are not pit bulls, they are poorly bred and slung like baggy packs. Get over it man. Educate yourself man. There is plenty of info right here and if you don't like the site there is a keyboard right in front of you... you don't even have to leave your bong. As far as the rest of the debate going on on this thread goeth, you guys are fun:roll: Seriously, there isn't a whole lot known about the beginnings of the pit bull, no body bothered to document this stuff in legit publications. You can argue until your teeth turn blue about the origins of the blue pit but there is NO factual evidence to lead us all in the right direction. You guys know your shit, but dropping names ain't gonna solve this mystery. As for blue game pits, I got one right here!!! Check it out.









Just playing guys! Ain't she cute though???


----------



## buzhunter

reddoggy said:


> You're an a-hole but you calls em like you sees em', right?


LMFAO! I've been told the same thing since I was old enough to remember and I would have to agree that it's an accurate assessment. I can be a nice guy but I'm calling BS when I hear it. That was a beautiful post, by the way. :cheers:


----------



## PullDawgPits

Just kinda been following along laughing. Some great points have been made and it is pretty easy to see who here knows what they are talking about.

I looked at their website, not my thing but whatever. What I came away from the site with is "their dogs must not be too game cause they are containing them with chainlink!" I don't know about ya'll but I can't keep my dogs in chain link, they eat through it to get out and about. Fine for a play yard where they are supervised or a puppy kennel but not for an adult dog. 

I guess each to his own but from their pics they are definitely NOT running or breeding true APBTs and should be calling them Bullies.


----------



## buzhunter

PullDawgPits said:


> I don't know about ya'll but I can't keep my dogs in chain link, they eat through it to get out and about.


Hell, I've seen them tear the chain link up to get in. That ain't pretty either.


----------



## [email protected]

*Pitfallkennelsthegreat*



cane76 said:


> that would be really cool,i hope big boi isnt saying he has real apbts....[/QUOTEThis is as real as its gonna get playboy..Yall dumb ass's talk plenty a shit about something you never seen before and thats pretty amazing to me..Just goes to show that yall are some low lifes that have nothing better to do with your time but to discuss us..Yall just some haten ass bitches..I would love to invite each and every one of you to come take a tour of our Compound and then let me know what you think..All my dogs are well taken care of and live better than some of you thats talken all this shit..As far as the merle dog goes my boy Kush he is not even part of my breeding program just a pet something for yall to talk about and its worken..I know that adba stoped papering merls a long time ago..There for i do not breed him and the albino that yall were referring to my boy Polar Bear he was a very light fawn red nose(not albino at all man yall are to smart for your own damn good)...You people are so ignorant when you get behind your little computers and get to chatting..I love it.All yall can eat a doggy dick and die..Pitfall's is the shit ask your mama..


----------



## [email protected]

*pitfallkennelsthegreat*



bahamutt99 said:


> Well, if my post "motivates" him to go get his dogs some decent collars and toss that chain crap in the garbage, then I've done my good deed for the day. Even a nylon kennel lead would be an improvement over what he's using on his dogs.


We spent more on our kennel than you did on the house you live in..My dogs have 24 acres of land that is their home and play ground..I dont know where you getting this chain shit from..I have real pits not that garbage that yall are calling even dogs.Should be calling them mutts because that is what they look like..some mixed bred bullshit....I have such a big clientel list and not because of the name but because of the beautiful dogs that we produce..Next time your in the market for a real pit come see me..I'll take cake of you and oh yeah tell all your buddies too.


----------



## hell no they wont go

[email protected] said:


> that would be really cool,i hope big boi isnt saying he has real apbts....[/QUOTEThis is as real as its gonna get playboy..Yall dumb ass's talk plenty a shit about something you never seen before and thats pretty amazing to me..Just goes to show that yall are some low lifes that have nothing better to do with your time but to discuss us..Yall just some haten ass bitches..I would love to invite each and every one of you to come take a tour of our Compound and then let me know what you think..All my dogs are well taken care of and live better than some of you thats talken all this shit..As far as the merle dog goes my boy Kush he is not even part of my breeding program just a pet something for yall to talk about and its worken..I know that adba stoped papering merls a long time ago..There for i do not breed him and the albino that yall were referring to my boy Polar Bear he was a very light fawn red nose(not albino at all man yall are to smart for your own damn good)...You people are so ignorant when you get behind your little computers and get to chatting..I love it.All yall can eat a doggy dick and die..Pitfall's is the shit ask your mama..


hmmm as i recall one of the satisfied customers was 50cent again that says a LOT about pitfall kennels. i think ignorant is coming here swearing up a damb storm to people who have been in the breed their whole lives and talking all this crap with what evidence to prove pitfall kennels is supposed to be this great place any hard evidence to make us change our minds tough guy?

a true american pitbull terrier doesnt look like what pitfall kennels is breeding what so ever those are just some pretty crappy looking american bullies.

lol i just cant get over the fact you call all of us ignorant look at everything you just typed i dont think educated people would try to convince anyone by using "hood" language unless they wanted to make themself look like an idiot lol. i hope you dont try to act all professional talking like that if any thing you just made pitfall kennels sound like its ran by a bunch of cussing morons GREAT JOB you just gave us more reason to further doubt the kennel now it looks like a bunch of hooligans run it thanks for helping us prove our point!

oh yeah by the way your talking crap about us online talking crap hmmmm can we say hypocrite!? oh thanks for making me laugh i was having a crappy day untill i saw your joke of a reply.


----------



## American_Pit13

Mr. Bleezy said:


> OUTKAST BREEDS QUALITY AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIERS. [/IMG]


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and now you don't even know who is breeding lol.. Its not outkasts kennel lol.. Do you have any idea what you are talking about?


----------



## hell no they wont go

[email protected] said:


> and I have real pits not that garbage that yall are calling even dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ummm im seriouse here not trying to be sarcastic what so ever but, do you know ANYTHING about american pitbull terriers????????
> sorry to burst your bubble but pitfall kennels doesnt sell american pitbull terriers more like some crappy looking american bullies.
> 
> if pitfall kennels sold true american pitbull terriers then i think they would actually look like an american pitbull terrier and weigh as much as an american pitbull terrier should weigh just incase you dont know the average weight for an apbt should be around 40-60 pounds depending on male or female give or take. if those by any chance what so ever (which i HIGHLY doubt) are true american pitbull terriers may i suggest a diet and makeover for those poor doggies?
> 
> Pitfall Kennels was established in 1995 by Antwan and James Patton out of Atlanta, GA.
> 
> We are known as one of the first breeders of the rare blue pit bull terrier. Although we may specialize in the rare blue pit, we also offer a large variety of other colors. All dogs are bred for size, conformation and good tempermant. We here at PFK gaurantee that you will receive your pup in good health. All pups are checked by a vet and vaccinated and dewormed before being shipped to its new owner. PFK has a very strict breeding program in which to create the perfect loyal companion as well as providing protection for its new family...We do not breed or sell dogs for any illegal purposes.
> 
> hmmm proof pitfall knows nothing about pitbulls RARE BLUE :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: im sorry but i got a kick out of that one!
> that is straight out of pitfall kennels web page guys feel free to check it out and have a good laugh! i thought that pitfall kennels knew what they are doing guess not cuz i just found proof they really dont know.
> 
> to pitfall kennels thank you so much for only helping bsl grow you guys are doing a great job of destroying the breed.
Click to expand...


----------



## American_Pit13

PullDawgPits said:


> I looked at their website, not my thing but whatever. What I came away from the site with is "their dogs must not be too game cause they are containing them with chainlink!" I don't know about ya'll but I can't keep my dogs in chain link, they eat through it to get out and about. Fine for a play yard where they are supervised or a puppy kennel but not for an adult dog.


LOL...Thats great I thought I was the only one with dumb ass dogs that will eat threw chain link.


----------



## American_Pit13

d0ggmann said:


> yes, this d0ggmann aka bad ass once again ...... one time for my boys at pitfall kennels, i said the same damn thing two pages ago! i hope ya'll go back and read it, you computer geeks! ya'll need to get all your facts rite before you slam someone's dog and their kennel. my fiancee and i have one and i'll be damned if i let someone slam my blue line kennel if you know nothen about it. to james and big boi ya'll keep doing what you do and let these haten dumbass peeps on the line keep dreaming!.


Are you serious? Where do people like you come from? All you care about is breeding worthless dogs and making money. So sad.

P.S. It is harder than hell to read anything you type on any thread. Nothing makes any since.


----------



## buzhunter

Wow, James! That's really ironic. You are over here wasting time mouthing off to people about wasting time on the computer. Real bright. All the money you spent on your house and kennel set up would have been better spent on books. Educate yourself, my brother. Your ignorant posts are not gaining you any respect around here. Prove everyone wrong by posting up some peds and titles. What do your dogs do besides breed? You see that only uneducated posters are sticking up for your dogs around here. Doesn't that pretty much say it all???


----------



## cane76

[email protected] said:


> This is as real as its gonna get playboy....


Oh ya gasta talk,playboy?what the f%$#@ are you talking about..[/QUOTE] 


[email protected] said:


> Yall dumb ass's talk plenty a shit about something you never seen before and thats pretty amazing to me..Just goes to show that yall are some low lifes that have nothing better to do with your time but to discuss us..Yall just some haten ass bitches....


Like i said,i most definetly am a "hater",so what,your dogs are over done curs,or do you just stretch the images like you wack boy friend groupie Mrs bleezy said,damn you must be proud to have such dedicated fans like mrs bleezy and doggman,straight up dick jockys.......


[email protected] said:


> I would love to invite each and every one of you to come take a tour of our Compound and then let me know what you think..All my dogs are well taken care of and live better than some of you thats talken all this shit.........


ya,i wanna go to shitfall kennels,ya,i wanna look at some gaff,york,watchdog curs,wow wee,if i wanna see a "rare"blue,ill just look out my window ans see the 100's that walk by every day,you got staffs home boy,not pits,get used to it buddy


[email protected] said:


> As far as the merle dog goes my boy Kush he is not even part of my breeding program just a pet something for yall to talk about and its worken...........


hes the first dog advertised on your site,and by the way"PLAYBOY,LOL,weres the pedigrees player?emberessed about your linre of shit staffs,actually i dont blame you,my spca rescue would run circles around your dogs,every one,why no weight pull photos,spring pole action or titles,maybe because they cant do it,or your just to lazy to get of you ass,your a profiteer,not a dog man,croping and stretching your photos on you site just proves your a real big fraud


[email protected] said:


> I know that adba stoped papering merls a long time ago..There for i do not breed him and the albino that yall were referring to my boy Polar Bear he was a very light fawn red nose(not albino at all man yall are to smart for your own damn good)...You people are so ignorant when you get behind your little computers and get to chatting..I love it.All yall can eat a doggy dick and die..Pitfall's is the shit ask your mama..


yes pit fall is the shit,or better put pit fall is shit,polar bear had horrable pigmentation and was bred like no other,and the are partial albino's,although i wouldnt believe a high rollin gagster like your self has time to research such thing,keep breeding them rare blues,and selling to the novice and celebratys of the world,your a joke...
the diabolic hater is out..........................


----------



## cane76

[email protected] said:


> We spent more on our kennel than you did on the house you live in..My dogs have 24 acres of land that is their home and play ground....


Nobody cares how rich you are,damn,dogs aint about money,its about love for the breed,a good breed makes little to no profit,you sell gimps to gumps for 1000$ you a snake oil sales man at best and a puppy miller at worst,calling you staffs apbts and the rare blue,damn you must live in the basement of your giant mansion blues arent rare,there the most common color in the breed,go stech some more images "PLAYBOY"


[email protected] said:


> ...I dont know where you getting this chain shit from....


right here shitfall,big time playboy like your self cant even get a decent lead,ya your bad ass with your chain,a real thug in your over sized Michale Jackson jacket,....[/QUOTE]










[email protected] said:


> I have real pits not that garbage that yall are calling even dogs.Should be calling them mutts because that is what they look like..some mixed bred bullshit....,....


no,you should be "culling" your mutts,cuz really thats what they are,curs and line bred staff crosses,sorry,i know the truth hurts


[email protected] said:


> I have such a big clientel list and not because of the name but because of the beautiful dogs that we produce..Next time your in the market for a real pit come see me..I'll take cake of you and oh yeah tell all your buddies too..


I dont need to tell anyone anything,people who no real pits no your kennel is peddling crap,siting there bragging about your clientel,ya,be proud to sell to the novice and the over privledged who dont no how to take care of them self let alone there dogs with out a handler....good luck with the "rare"
blues//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## cane76

d0ggmann said:


> yes, this d0ggmann aka bad ass once again ...... one time for my boys at pitfall kennels, i said the same damn thing two pages ago! i hope ya'll go back and read it, you computer geeks! ya'll need to get all your facts rite before you slam someone's dog and their kennel. my fiancee and i have one and i'll be damned if i let someone slam my blue line kennel if you know nothen about it. to james and big boi ya'll keep doing what you do and let these haten dumbass peeps on the line keep dreaming!.


your blueline will suck big eggs you friggen joke,leave the site,your posts are as ugly as your dogs cropped ears,your a true blue sucker "badass"..
my pediction,your dogs will go nowhere and neither will you,[email protected]#$ novice.......


----------



## NesOne

[email protected] said:


> I have real pits not that garbage that yall are calling even dogs.Should be calling them mutts because that is what they look like..some mixed bred bullshit....


And what are these?










**note: I picked out the ones that really looked odd to me, some of the others on the pitfall kennels site looked like passable bullies...


----------



## bahamutt99

[email protected] said:


> I dont know where you getting this chain shit from..


Chain shit:



bahamutt99 said:


>


If that's not you and your kennel, take it up with Marc Joseph.



> I have such a big clientel list and not because of the name but because of the beautiful dogs that we produce..


Right. If your dogs are so beautiful, why aren't they all CH by now?

Both of the "mutts" I'm showing are UKC major pointed, and one should be a CH by the next time he shows. You've obviously got the money to hit those shows, but you choose to stay home. I really don't have the money, but I still hit my half dozen weekends a year and get those titles so I can have something real to brag about. And the kicker is, I'm not even peddling puppies! I do this for myself, and for the breed.

As far as I'm concerned, the real APBT fanciers are busting their ass proving their dogs, not just pumping out puppies and bragging about how many people they can sell them to. Any backyard breeder can amass a clientel list, but are the dogs they're putting out there worth anything? A big, broad, big-headed dog may be impressive to an amateur, but to the people who really know this breed, the working dogs are things of true beauty. That's the standard, and dogs either meet it or they don't. If you don't show, and you don't work, then its only your own personal preference that you're breeding to. That's not about the breed; its about you.

ETA: You also can obviously afford to do the health testing, but you do not. Again, that just shows where your love lies. A quarter of the breed is dysplastic. How many of those dysplastic dogs come from your own kennel? Will you ever know without doing the tests to find out? Do you care?


----------



## [email protected]

cane76 said:


> *So what exactly is a "hater"?Somebodywho tells it like it is?*
> I'd be a fan of the kennel if i was in the market for a overdone "staff",or a staff/catahoula cross so i could get some of that rare "merle blood" wow,wow.
> If your happy with the dogs,good for you,but just cause you like them dosent make them correct in type or even pure bred,it just means your a fan,probably because your all up on the dudes jock.Just what they need,another groupie,lol.......................................................................


Jock these you dick riding ****..Dont hate on dude because he got him a real pit..You a lame ass nerd who sit at a computer all day discussing other people business like its gonna make a diffrence..Who gives a damn about what you say or how you feel potna..Its called an oppinion and like ass holes every body has them..I'm not bothered by it at all..Just would like to thank you for all the attention you bring to me and my kennel. Thanks for the business..


----------



## hell no they wont go

[email protected] .All yall can eat a doggy dick and die..Pitfall's is the shit ask your mama..[/QUOTE said:


> ummm i think id rather do that then spend too much money on a dog that should have never even been bred. great job opportunity for pitfall kennels GO OUT OF BUSINESS i bet it would be the best thing that ever happend to your so called kennel. pitfall kennels is a joke point blank period.
> 
> bet $11,000,000,000 i could get a better quality pit from a byb and there is no way in hell i would put that much money down on something i had a chance of losing at. .......sorry but 50cent come on man i still cant get over that crap im surprised you still get any business with his name mentioned in the web site!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

*pitfallkennelsthegreat*



NesOne said:


> And what are these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **note: I picked out the ones that really looked odd to me, some of the others on the pitfall kennels site looked like passable bullies...


Damn them some good looking dogs. Thanks for the free advertising dude..Your the greatest..i thought i would rattle some feathers if i got on here with you ass holes and talk shit like yall do..This not even what i'm about this is a waste of time..I have better things to do with my time than to go back and fourth about who has the best dogs when we do..Peace and blessings bitches.


----------



## hell no they wont go

[email protected] said:


> Damn them some good looking dogs. Thanks for the free advertising dude..Your the greatest..i thought i would rattle some feathers if i got on here with you ass holes and talk shit like yall do..This not even what i'm about this is a waste of time..I have better things to do with my time than to go back and fourth about who has the best dogs when we do..Peace and blessings bitches.


you are just a very funny person arent you! hmm "if i got on here and talk shit".....sorry but didnt you just tell us all to eat dog dick???

im going to have to say you are a very very stupid individual if you have better things to do why'd you come back? oh well dont matter as long as i get some laughs out of it you can come back and post all you want!

i think the thing that is so funny about you is you diss us yet you do the same exact thing we do.

quick question did you graduate 6th grade or were you just born a moron but hey maybe you come back even though you say its a waste of time cuz u actually are effected by what we say???

again feel free to come back im all for a good laugh maybe you will actually learn a thing or two here...eh never mind you probobly couldnt comprehend with your gangster ass self lol!


----------



## smokey_joe

Now see, if all the world were pot heads, no one would have the energy for this stuff!! LOL!!! :hammer:


----------



## American_Pit13

smokey_joe said:


> Now see, if all the world were pot heads, no one would have the energy for this stuff!! LOL!!! :hammer:


LMAO!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Msmith1

oh shit he really came on here lol! As long as he stops calling his dogs "pit bulls" then I'm good with him I could care less if he spent more money on his kennel then my house... And everyone on here listen up his dogs are shitty Ambullies I don't even consider them Ambullies I don't know what they are...

He doesn't get respect in the pit bull world or the bully game! Just by a bunch of fans and followers.... So to me he doesn't have pits or ambullies he just has some dogs...


----------



## bahamutt99

[email protected] said:


> I have better things to do with my time than to go back and fourth about who has the best dogs when we do..


Right. You should be out there at some shows, weight pulls, and performance trials proving it. Until then, all you've got is words, not answers.


----------



## Marty

[email protected] said:


> cane76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would be really cool,i hope big boi isnt saying he has real apbts....[/QUOTEThis is as real as its gonna get playboy..Yall dumb ass's talk plenty a shit about something you never seen before and thats pretty amazing to me..Just goes to show that yall are some low lifes that have nothing better to do with your time but to discuss us..Yall just some haten ass bitches..I would love to invite each and every one of you to come take a tour of our Compound and then let me know what you think..All my dogs are well taken care of and live better than some of you thats talken all this shit..As far as the merle dog goes my boy Kush he is not even part of my breeding program just a pet something for yall to talk about and its worken..I know that adba stoped papering merls a long time ago..There for i do not breed him and the albino that yall were referring to my boy Polar Bear he was a very light fawn red nose(not albino at all man yall are to smart for your own damn good)...You people are so ignorant when you get behind your little computers and get to chatting..I love it.All yall can eat a doggy dick and die..Pitfall's is the shit ask your mama..
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I'm 20mins from you.. you want to come see what a real APBT looks like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on over playa :welcome:
Click to expand...


----------



## cane76

_that was not originaly quoted by me,for the record....._


----------



## Marty

Cane76, this Playa wouldn't know a real pitbull if one bit him in the a$$ :stick: 

What a F**ken joke :snap:


----------



## cane76

you dont have a kennel your a wanna be and a straight up dick jocky,with asperations to become a puppy peddler of the most played out type of dog out there,as common as your nieghboors labrador,facts are nobody will take you serious,its obvoius by you questions your a straight up novice,they dont come any [email protected]#,i had a pitbull/mastiff cross that would out do any of your dogs,now what do you have?
































ya,i aint got [email protected]#,your a joke........................................


----------



## Marty

d0ggmann said:


> i have come to this, that cane76 was nothing to do with his time and he needs a friend. can someone help this little boy out and give him a toy to play with. and is that all you can say, (my dog ears) give me something to work with......you need to chain your name over to cane 69 do you for free lol:angeldevi


Do you have spell check on your computer?

If not I'll send one to ya :rofl:

How these's dog's came about...


----------



## cane76

[email protected] said:


> Jock these you dick riding ****..Dont hate on dude because he got him a real pit..You a lame ass nerd who sit at a computer all day discussing other people business like its gonna make a diffrence..Who gives a damn about what you say or how you feel potna..Its called an oppinion and like ass holes every body has them..I'm not bothered by it at all..Just would like to thank you for all the attention you bring to me and my kennel. Thanks for the business..


oh no doubt the plesures all mine,funny thing is,you think people are hating on you because why?,your dogs are so tight,your a famous dudes brother?news flash captin,you aint that big a name in the dog game and youve acomplished jack squat,go to any forum and type in pitfall kennels and your dogs and you are ripped to shreds every time,i guess everyones jelouse,no wait,i wounder why nobody hates on boudreaux,colby,the plumbers lightner,wallaces,tudor, lester hughes?oh yeah because they produced quality stock and you produce shit patna!there stock is proven and yours is also,proven bluffs,curs and line bred crosses,[email protected]# some look to have a little french bulldog in them,you aint breeding apbt and everyone but the novice like your girlfriend doggman and your slut mrs bleezy know's it.
Good day"playboy".....


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

you guys are all ego. so busy trying to prove that you have the best dog, and pushing away others in the process. you guys need to grow up. but i must say, this was a rather entertaining thread. first time i have seen anything other than people regurgitating the same old shit here. glad i could pump some life into this place. hope it works out for you! HATE ON BITCHES!!!


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

cane76 said:


> you dont have a kennel your a wanna be and a straight up dick jocky,with asperations to become a puppy peddler of the most played out type of dog out there,as common as your nieghboors labrador,facts are nobody will take you serious,its obvoius by you questions your a straight up novice,they dont come any [email protected]#,i had a pitbull/mastiff cross that would out do any of your dogs,now what do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya,i aint got [email protected]#,your a joke........................................


and who is that ugly bitch with those dogs???  I'll tell you one thing for sure, your dogs are prettier than she is. but what's really funny is outkast dogs are prettier than yours!


----------



## Marty

d0ggmann said:


> You must be a geek to comment on my spelling and not what i posted and your pitbull does not look all pit if you wont to get technical, I have seen lots of mix breeds and you might have one on your hand's. so spell check this. can i get one of those GRAY HOUND ////ALL APBT LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


I fixed it for ya :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: and have you ever saw a GRAY HOUND bred like this...

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=206097

Let's see the ped on your Hippo's :snap:

Members, its time to give the trolls a rest...


----------



## cane76

*little bits pedigree is loaded,alot of patricks stuff,and that hollingsworth dog in the second pedigree looks just like one i saw out side a bar about a year ago,jeep/hollingsworth,i heard the dude died though*
Ok,
im gonna give this a rest,but,
as for the girl i wouldnt expect a gay guy such as yourself to find a woman attractive,but hey good news,you can now go get a cival union in san francisco,you and mr bleezy will make a fine couple,i guess that would make you ms bleezy,congrats to the happy life partners.................................
*heres some real pits,study these speciemins carfully newbies*







homer ch rom bis......








zebo,these are t5wo of the hardest biting dogs ever in apbt history...
























and i love this madline kennel stuff from turkey,real bulldogs none of the bluff cur crap,cull on site....by the way,gotti was a man biter,so that line bred gotti shit will keep producing manbiters,dog should of been culled at birth..........................


----------



## buzhunter

Mr. Bleezy said:


> and who is that ugly bitch with those dogs???


Hmm, my guess would be "Big Boy" lol. I'm still confused over that crap. Anybody want to go get him? Let your old dad give you some advice - go on for now and come back when you grow up a little. All you have accomplished is confirming everyones first impression about PFK. Now you have succeeded in getting James to come over here and embarrass the name even more. There are a lot of people who watch this forum regularly, some may even be potential buyers. Real, real bright. I'll give you one more chance to win my respect: Go get me a pedigree with a picture of a proven game dog that even remotely resembles those bent up curs you guys are pimping ANYWHERE in the history of the APBT. Go get it, and prove every one of us wrong. Show me a match report on ANY one of those curs. Prove to me why those sorry ass mutts deserve the title "pit bull". Don't sit there thinking up some ebonic BS to type. Just go do it. Waiting on you...


----------



## American_Pit13

Marty said:


>


LMAO!!! Good one Marty.


----------



## hell no they wont go

Mr. Bleezy said:


> :
> you guys are all ego. so busy trying to prove that you have the best dog, and pushing away others in the process.


sorry people can recognize a good dog when they see one. from my own personal expirience no one here tries to prove thier dog is better with the exeption of this thread. no one would be "haten" on your dog if you didnt step on peoples toes. im sure if you approached this whole thing differently well things would just be diffferent no one would hate on you or your dog

im sure people would still think your dog came from a pretty sucky kennel but as long as you love your dog we would have no problem. some people here have pound dogs such as me but no one stomps on me cuz they think their pure bred pitbull is better then my pure bred pound pitbull probobly coming from a byb or something like that.

no one here is out to diss other peoples dogs but if you step outa line then hey dont get mad at they way people treat you back.


----------



## American_Pit13

:goodpost: 



We don't have the whole my dog is better than your dog its the fact of people saying they have "Game" dogs or APBT when they DO NOT. 

We have enough issues with BYBs who actually have APBT. We don't need the added bad reputation from BYB who have mutts calling them APBT. 

I would say call them American Bully, but the Am Bully community doesn't need this kind of bad rep either. And I wouldn't even consider them bully. 

Your dogs look like crap. They may not be bad dogs, I am sure they are very loving. However you should not be breeding disproportioned dogs that don't even have a breed and peddling them off to novice buyers like Bleezly.


----------



## ericschevy

d0ggmann said:


> IT look as if some one need's to feed your hound. I got some good ass dog food if you need it .p.s someone told me that that gray hound you got isn't* your. just saying what someone told me


I knew you were going to be a friggin idiot from the start.
If your so sure about what you say then you should have no problem setting up a play date with LILBIT..
If she's just a hound then you and your curs have nothing to worry about..LMAO


----------



## ericschevy

buzhunter said:


> Hmm, my guess would be "Big Boy" lol. I'm still confused over that crap. Anybody want to go get him? Let your old dad give you some advice - go on for now and come back when you grow up a little. All you have accomplished is confirming everyones first impression about PFK. Now you have succeeded in getting James to come over here and embarrass the name even more. There are a lot of people who watch this forum regularly, some may even be potential buyers. Real, real bright. I'll give you one more chance to win my respect: Go get me a pedigree with a picture of a proven game dog that even remotely resembles those bent up curs you guys are pimping ANYWHERE in the history of the APBT. Go get it, and prove every one of us wrong. Show me a match report on ANY one of those curs. Prove to me why those sorry ass mutts deserve the title "pit bull". Don't sit there thinking up some ebonic BS to type. Just go do it. Waiting on you...


Well you know that ain't going to happen.. LMAO


----------



## Sydney

doggmann you, my friend, are an idiot, and continue to add nothing to the conversation...I think it is a shame that you intend to breed that worthless overweight female with the hideous crop (you said in another post she was a "rescue" and didn't intend to breed her)

As far as pitfall kennels and breeding for conformation, they would pass for fine cows...but if you follow the APBT conformation you fail, miserably.

Mr. Bleezy you are ignorant and probably got your dog on special because they accidentally produced something resembling a "pit bull"

I have yet to see any of you produce any peds. 
At least my paperless BYB APBT looks like an APBT. She is 10x's the dog any of those miserable mutts at your fancy "compound" are, and I could have purchased 30 of her for what one of your little piggies go for!

can your fatties do this???


----------



## ericschevy

Look carefully newbies!!!!


----------



## cane76

ericschevy said:


> I knew you were going to be a friggin idiot from the start.
> If your so sure about what you say then you should have no problem setting up a play date with LILBIT..
> If she's just a hound then you and your curs have nothing to worry about..LMAO


ya,maybe litilbit,can fix that f-d up crop with a few ear holds.or a battle crop,just bite those f-d up novice style crops off.....


----------



## ericschevy

Consider them gone among other things..
Why the hell is it that people can look at one of the finest specimens of these days and consider them starved? I don't get it..


----------



## cane76

*because people perseption of the apbt today is blue and massive,in my opinion,and after talking/meeting with the owners of blue dogs,i consider them a abomination,i hate those dogs,i cant help it,and i know that watchdog/fallins,tnt stuff is good,and blue bulls dog is scary as hell,but in general there all culls,cull the blue dog on site,thats my feelings,or better yet cull the breeder on site,it isnt the dogs fault its keeper is a worthless piece of shit!!!!!!*


----------



## ericschevy

The sad thing is this guy has been here for about a month and didn't learn a damn thing.. How can you keep breeding something different and still call it the same? At least Bluebull has a good head on them shoulders, he KNOWS what he has. You gotta respect that..


----------



## Msmith1

american_pit13 said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> We don't have the whole my dog is better than your dog its the fact of people saying they have "Game" dogs or APBT when they DO NOT.
> 
> We have enough issues with BYBs who actually have APBT. We don't need the added bad reputation from BYB who have mutts calling them APBT.
> 
> I would say call them American Bully, but the Am Bully community doesn't need this kind of bad rep either. And I would even consider them bully.
> 
> Your dogs look like crap. They may not be bad dogs, I am sure they are very loving. However you should not be breeding disproportioned dogs that don't even have a breed and peddling them off to novice buyers like Bleezly.


yea i agree with you but i wouldn't call them American bullies they are just shitty dogs "breeding wise" as a loving pet sure they might be great but i can get a loving pet from the pound for 100 instead of paying 2,000


----------



## hell no they wont go

just commenting on sydney

man every time i see that dog i cant get over how friggen great she looks!!!

i got onyx from the pound at a month old i really wish i could find the hook ups for my camera i think onyx is a damb good looking pit to get from the pound if i had the choice to pay $1,000 for him or from pitfall i would most definately stick with him! 

sure he has some minor faults but around here i have one of the best looking pits compared to everyone elses wanna be bullies. the biggest trend in ct with pits is the are very short they wieght about 40 pounds and have heavy set heads and 
very mean. 

or they are very tall with narrower faces thanks to those damb bybs who are sadly producing better looking dogs then pitfall kennels.


----------



## pitgirl

*confused*

I asked long aago about those blue line dogs. you all said they are nothing but ambullies not pits so t hat is why i decided not to go out there and get one. i dont want no mixed breed dog so no blue line any thing for me.


----------



## hell no they wont go

d0ggmann said:


> you most's be a geek to,to comment on my spelling and not what i posted and your pitbull dose not look all pit if you wont to get technicale i have seen lots of mix breed's and you might have one on your hand's. so spill check this. can i get one of those GRAY HOUND ////ALL APBT LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


im not the greatest speller out there but is it more embarassing to be educated or sound like your in 5th grade????????? sorry id rather know how to be a good speller then not. sorry to hear some people are ashamed of education that is a VER VERY SAD thing to see making fun of people because they can spell umm by the way mosts? dont u mean must?

so before you post again could you PLEASE do us a favor and go back to elementry school so we could maybe not spend 15 mins trying to comprehend what you are trying to write? we would all appreciate it very much

by the way maybe if we could understand what you are trying to write we wouldnt have to comment on your crappy spelling. can i suggest buying a dictionary and ctaking it with you when ever you plan on writing anything?

oh by the way do you know what a gray hound and true american pitbull terrier looks like my guess is a far cry from yes so please dont judge anyones dog especially if they actually intend on sticking to the CORRECT standards and not those piles of pitfall kennels produce not only do they give a bad name to pitbulls they give a bad name to american bullies i would be ashamed of myself if i stuck up for them and i would never show my face in public!


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

hell no they wont go said:


> sorry people can recognize a good dog when they see one. from my own personal expirience no one here tries to prove thier dog is better with the exeption of this thread. no one would be "haten" on your dog if you didnt step on peoples toes. im sure if you approached this whole thing differently well things would just be diffferent no one would hate on you or your dog
> 
> im sure people would still think your dog came from a pretty sucky kennel but as long as you love your dog we would have no problem. some people here have pound dogs such as me but no one stomps on me cuz they think their pure bred pitbull is better then my pure bred pound pitbull probobly coming from a byb or something like that.
> 
> no one here is out to diss other peoples dogs but if you step outa line then hey dont get mad at they way people treat you back.


sorry i reduced myself to cane#2's level and said something like most everyone on this thread, especially him, has been saying the whole time about me, my dog, and pitfall. it's funny how you guys can sit here and trash me all day and when i do the same thing you can point out the same flaws you guys have been guilty of the whole time.. why? because i stick up for someone you don't like and know nothing about? like that gives you the right to say nasty things to me now? hypocrites. you wanna see my dead dogs petegree? fuck yourselves!! i stand by the statement that cane#2's girlfriend is uglier than his wanna be pits. i don't care what text book you read. my knowledge comes from years of working with animals. you guys know nothing about me or what i do. your hate only makes me and what i do stronger. you can't get on my level.

ez,
bleezy:angel:


----------



## cane76

Mr. Bleezy said:


> i stand by the statement that cane#2's girlfriend is uglier than his wanna be pits. i don't care what text book you read. my knowledge comes from years of working with animals. you guys know nothing about me or what i do. your hate only makes me and what i do stronger. you can't get on my level.
> ez,
> bleezy:angel:


What you do,you do nothing,cant even provide a photo of any of your dogs doing one thing,you probably dont even have a dog at the moment,and shitfall didnt give you a pedigree,or why wouldnt you provide it?I dont care ethier way,mods should lock the thred.....
As for my ex ya she's sure is ugly,lmfao......
as for the dog,im sure shitfall would of hung some papers and added him to there puppy mill program....








































yep both her and the dog sure were ugly,hehe................
what was i thinking?
Anyways,if your such a knowledgable dogman,provide some proof,even a action photo of you and your dog,put up or shut up........


----------



## cherol

cane76 said:


> *because people perseption of the apbt today is blue and massive,in my opinion,and after talking/meeting with the owners of blue dogs,i consider them a abomination,i hate those dogs,i cant help it,and i know that watchdog/fallins,tnt stuff is good,and blue bulls dog is scary as hell,but in general there all culls,cull the blue dog on site,thats my feelings,or better yet cull the breeder on site,it isnt the dogs fault its keeper is a worthless piece of shit!!!!!!*


What I HATE is that all these dumbasses have taken good dogs and made them unworthy of their name!!!!!! I own blue dogs and they are not MASSIVE and nor are they an ABOMINATION nor are they CULLS.....but with all of these OVERSIZED BLUE BULLIES out there I understand why some people wh oare true pitbull fanciers don't like them. I LOVE blue apbts....but most of what we see today when we hear "blue apbt" is SICKENING!!!!!!!


----------



## cane76

cherol said:


> What I HATE is that all these dumbasses have taken good dogs and made them unworthy of their name!!!!!! I own blue dogs and they are not MASSIVE and nor are they an ABOMINATION nor are they CULLS.....but with all of these OVERSIZED BLUE BULLIES out there I understand why some people wh oare true pitbull fanciers don't like them. I LOVE blue apbts....but most of what we see today when we hear "blue apbt" is SICKENING!!!!!!!


your dogs are beautiful,and i apologize sincerly if i offended folks who have actual blue apbts,as yourself and oldfort,and again i am big fan of bluebulls dog,i got caught up in the moment,and unfortunatly i am a hater,point blank,
I dont like brussle sprouts,so i guess im a hater,i dont like alot of stuff and ill speak on it,i guess thats what a hater is?
Personaly i dont like the way the majority of the dogs are advertised,its all hype,your dogs look good,and i hate to say it,but bleezy's dog looked like a decent staff,so be it,but disrespect is disrespect,and i wont tolerate it..
this really brings up a good thred idea,we should research the blue paul and find some definitive info on these dogs,if there is any out there from a reputable source that isnt but 1 sentence long....
i'll look into some info and do a search on this site and a few others.....


----------



## reddoggy

Does anyone actually believe that that was dude from pitfall? Don't you find it rather coinsidental that we happen to be talking shit aboutPF and suddely he pops up. Think we gotta troll! Beat that troll with a stick and name him George:stick:


----------



## buzhunter

I think it's likely. With buisness practices like they have, I'd bet they keep a few idiots on the payroll just to troll around and defend them.


----------



## cherol

cane76 said:


> your dogs are beautiful,and i apologize sincerly if i offended folks who have actual blue apbts,as yourself and oldfort,and again i am big fan of bluebulls dog,i got caught up in the moment,and unfortunatly i am a hater,point blank,
> I dont like brussle sprouts,so i guess im a hater,i dont like alot of stuff and ill speak on it,i guess thats what a hater is?
> Personaly i dont like the way the majority of the dogs are advertised,its all hype,your dogs look good,and i hate to say it,but bleezy's dog looked like a decent staff,so be it,but disrespect is disrespect,and i wont tolerate it..
> this really brings up a good thred idea,we should research the blue paul and find some definitive info on these dogs,if there is any out there from a reputable source that isnt but 1 sentence long....
> i'll look into some info and do a search on this site and a few others.....


thank you for the comment on my dogs  !!!! No offense taken here. Everyone has a right to have their own opinion..... As I said I completely understand how some true pitbull fanciers have a grudge against "blue pitbulls"..... I just wanted to remind everyone that ALL blue pitbulls are not oversized, deformed hippos!!!! LOL

About the HATER thing....I think that if a hater is someone who is outspoken when they don't like things, almost everyone is a hater of sorts!!!! Personally I'm a pretty openminded perosn. I may not agree with what anyone does, but I agree that they have a right to do it so long as they aren't hurting anyone besides themselves. With pitbulls I tend to have a different opinion tho because all these ignorant people are ruining OUR dogs....All these people breeding that crap that we keep seeing is what is driving pitbulls image worse and worse!!!! And i HATE those F****ers that breed dogs and call them pitbulls when they are not. 30 years ago when you heard "pitbull" you saw a REAL pitbull and it was something to be proud of all across the board.....You didn't hear about pitbulls mauling people then...... All this crap with people taking them to new extremes is breeding them in the wrong direction.... IMO this is a LARGE part of the problem!!!! And I agree with you about the way these dogs are advertised, I HATE it when I hear we breed LARGE, BLOCK HEADED, RARE BLUE...etc because THAT'S BS!!!!! NONE of that makes a "true pitbull" !!!! So I guess you could call me a "hater" too!!!!!:angeldevi

And yes I agree we should see if we can find out more info about the Blue Paul...that is a GOOD idea for a thread! BTW here's a little interesting reading... http://www.vulcainscanaille.com/histoireeng.htm


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

i have no more time. but believe me this has been fun and quite helpful.

wanna see me? wanna peep my new pups? i'm probably in your friends box.

www.myspace.com/groomingsensations

i've worked with handlers at dog shows for years. i know lots more about dogs in general than you could learn from any text book. there are few in the country, or the world who have my skill level with a pair of shears and a dog. i love dogs and have worked with them since you were a twinkle in your father's eye. there is alot more to me and my work than that, so know i can't thank you enough for everything you have done here. your hate has inspired me to take something to a level you ignorant ass can't comprehend.

wanna see james who hasn't done shit, or is isn't doing shit? you wanna talk to him personally? why don't you just use the email address on his website?

http://www.myspace.com/konkreteonline

as for my dead dogs petagree, go fuck yourself! i still haven't even looked at the paw print the vet gave me after i scrapped his dead body of the pavement. asshole..

holla at you..


----------



## American_Pit13

Msmith1 said:


> yea i agree with you but i wouldn't call them American bullies they are just shitty dogs "breeding wise" as a loving pet sure they might be great but i can get a loving pet from the pound for 100 instead of paying 2,000


I typed to fast. I was saying I wouldn't consider them American bully lol not that I would.


----------



## buzhunter

Mr. Bleezy said:


> there are few in the country, or the world who have my skill level with a pair of shears and a dog.


You're not the only moron that crops their dogs ears with scissors, jackass.


----------



## bluefamily

*Missed something...*

Somehow with all the hot tempers flaring, I missed something. When did it become appropriate to challenge a differing opinion with vulgarity? When did the person whose opinion is challenged decide respect of others went out the window? When did slandering human family members become appropriate? THE REASON BSL GETS SO FAR IS BECAUSE WE ARE A DEVIDED GROUP. Now granted some of us need a lot of education about the history and origins of our beloved breed and the subsequent derivations of the original APBT, but if we can't appreciate some one else's perspective- however wrong we may think it- and immediately jump to foul epithets and slurs unworthy of the regal breed we own then we are our own worst enemy.

Now whomever wants to sling foulness my way-go ahead, but I know when to honor and respect those more educated than I in this arena, Cane, Buz Marty, Eric, Reddog.. You all have spent a lot of patience suffering through my novice mistakes and I appreciate that. 
Perhaps Bleezy came from a different upbringing in this "bulldog" world of ours. Shouldn't his viewpoint be understood to be challenging in the first place? Just by owning these dogs in some areas, we as a group are challenging society. We just turn our wrath on the lawmakers who have no clue and think they know better than we, how to run our own lives.
Somehow I think I missed something along the way...


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

buzhunter said:


> You're not the only moron that crops their dogs ears with scissors, jackass.


follow the link genius.. i've scissored show dogs for some of the biggest akc handlers in the country.


----------



## hell no they wont go

ouch with sissors straight from home?! ummm why would any one do that? the vets PROFESSIONALLY crop ears for a GOOD reason! 

in ct its illegal to crop ears out of your own home if your caught doing it no matter how well you THINK you do its concidered animal abuse and you have to go to court. if its done by a vet then that is a completely different story.


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

hell no they wont go said:


> ouch with sissors straight from home?! ummm why would any one do that? the vets PROFESSIONALLY crop ears for a GOOD reason!
> 
> in ct its illegal to crop ears out of your own home if your caught doing it no matter how well you THINK you do its concidered animal abuse and you have to go to court. if its done by a vet then that is a completely different story.


 I DON"T EVEN CROP MY DOGS EARS!!


----------



## hell no they wont go

just to make something clear because even after all this it still seems some people think an american bully and apbt are still the same.

an american bully is an american bully and is clearly built different from the original american pitbull terrier and a lot heavier!

an american pitbull terrier is a lot slimmer and weighs a lot less and they do not have heads as big as an american bully would. there is a distinct difference and fromlooking at those pics of pitfalls dogs i say they have poorly bred american bullies.


in my eyes an american pitbull terrier that wieghs over about 75 pounds is an over wieght pitbull. i know some pits may reach the 70's but think that also has to do with proportion and muscle mass.


----------



## American_Pit13

hell no they wont go said:


> ouch with sissors straight from home?! ummm why would any one do that? the vets PROFESSIONALLY crop ears for a GOOD reason!
> 
> in ct its illegal to crop ears out of your own home if your caught doing it no matter how well you THINK you do its concidered animal abuse and you have to go to court. if its done by a vet then that is a completely different story.


He doesn't crop ears lol he is a groomer.

Bleezy I know you groom and do a great job of it I have seen the dogs you have done, However you are very misinformed about what and APBT is and should be.



bluefamily said:


> Somehow with all the hot tempers flaring, I missed something. When did it become appropriate to challenge a differing opinion with vulgarity? When did the person whose opinion is challenged decide respect of others went out the window?


When it comes to puppy mills like Pitfall and Mugelstons ect ect... You will hear nothing but rudeness. It is not that they just have dogs we don't like the look of. 
It is the simple fact that they are destroying this breed from the inside. They are just as bad as BSL supporters and I will show them no respect or anyone that supports them. Hot tempers will flare when it comes to puppy mills.

I will give 100% rudeness when it comes to "kennels" like these.

If it was someone who was just breeding for the without reason 
or breeding under age
Or breeding dogs with faults
you can talk with them and educate them.

But when you have people who care nothing about this breed except for how to make puppies to make money I see no reason they need respect if they will not listen and learn.

I know for a fact of a few people on this forum that are "breeders" or have bred their dog that not everyone would be 100% in approval of their breeding however no one is making rude attacks to them because they continue to stay here TO LEARN and we continue to offer them help. They are not peddling puppies and they post on more than just about breeding or starting a kennel. They contribute to being part of the family of the forum. Those people deserve respect and a chance to learn from a group of people who combined have a very extensive knowledge of this breed.

A signature asking how to post puppy sales and the breeding of a "rescue" is going to immediately send up a red flag.


----------



## PullDawgPits

Mr. Bleezy, if you are as involved in the AKC etc as you claim, then you of all people should understand breed standards. The fact that these people are breeding dogs that are obviously not standard and calling them APBT is the problem here. The APBT is at a cross roads right now and true fanciers are fighting hard to keep the breed alive and well, as well as fighting for their right to own one. 

My guess is that if someone started breeding poodles with overdone heads and sway backs, toed out etc. that poodle fanciers would be up in arms. 

I understand that you loved your dog, that you feel the need to defend where he came from but the truth is that Pitfall Kennels are NOT breeding APBT.


Stephanie


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

PullDawgPits said:


> Mr. Bleezy, if you are as involved in the AKC etc as you claim, then you of all people should understand breed standards. The fact that these people are breeding dogs that are obviously not standard and calling them APBT is the problem here. The APBT is at a cross roads right now and true fanciers are fighting hard to keep the breed alive and well, as well as fighting for their right to own one.
> 
> My guess is that if someone started breeding poodles with overdone heads and sway backs, toed out etc. that poodle fanciers would be up in arms.
> 
> I understand that you loved your dog, that you feel the need to defend where he came from but the truth is that Pitfall Kennels are NOT breeding APBT.
> 
> Stephanie


oh yeah! you should have seen when this handler i know showed a black and white standard! the judge got so mad she said i can't believe she brought that mutant in here! lol the lady still can't win with that judge after that. the same thing happens on blue poodles with some judges for the same reason you guys hate blue pits. i loved the term mutant! i never said everything you guys are saying is false. you have been putting words in my mouth the whole time. ask pheonix we have been laughing about it in pms for sec now. okay you guys don't think i know my stuff i am going to prove it to you once and for all. give me sec before you start bashing me, putting words in my mouth, and highlighting fragments of what i am saying. you guys really need to read more than just what you want to here. to prove my point i am about to go outside myself here and give one you a complement before i take the time to explain to you all everything you could just read throughout the history of this forum and most commonly www.riospitbull.com

this here is perfect example of "conditioned," "real" "gaming" american pitbull terrier. i wouldn't want my AMERICAN BULLIES anywhere near it.










give me sometime before you start in on my dead dog and friends so i can say it all oevr again. i didn't think i would be made out to be an idiot so i didn't think i would have to sit here and explain myself. perhaps i have different opinion and perspective after actually going there and not just reading the web page. is this not possible? my opinion has developed through experiance and seeing facts and knowing these people. oh and do you want to know how to REALLY piss of an akc handler with an am staff?? tell them "nice pitbull!" it's funny shit man.. hhahahahah fanatics are so easy..


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

Mr. Bleezy said:


> oh yeah! you should have seen when this handler i know showed a black and white standard! the judge got so mad she said i can't believe she brought that mutant in here! lol the lady still can't win with that judge after that. the same thing happens on blue poodles with some judges for the same reason you guys hate blue pits. i loved the term mutant! i never said everything you guys are saying is false. you have been putting words in my mouth the whole time. ask pheonix we have been laughing about it in pms for sec now. okay you guys don't think i know my stuff i am going to prove it to you once and for all. give me sec before you start bashing me, putting words in my mouth, and highlighting fragments of what i am saying. you guys really need to read more than just what you want to here. to prove my point i am about to go outside myself here and give one you a complement before i take the time to explain to you all everything you could just read throughout the history of this forum and most commonly www.riospitbull.com
> 
> this here is perfect example of "conditioned," "real" "gaming" american pitbull terrier. i wouldn't want my AMERICAN BULLIES anywhere near it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give me sometime before you start in on my dead dog and friends so i can say it all oevr again. i didn't think i would be made out to be an idiot so i didn't think i would have to sit here and explain myself. perhaps i have different opinion and perspective after actually going there and not just reading the web page. is this not possible? my opinion has developed through experiance and seeing facts and knowing these people. oh and do you want to know how to REALLY piss of an akc handler with an am staff?? tell them "nice pitbull!" it's funny shit man.. hhahahahah fanatics are so easy..


actually i did say 1 thing you guys are saying is false. that one thing i am saying, and i will say till i die, is, PITFALL BREEDS QUALITY AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIERS. I didn't say every dog they breed fits that description. however the do still breed them. you ever thought they may not breed thjem for a reason? they don't show them because people in atlanta especially in the black community, fight them.


----------



## NesOne

Mr. Bleezy said:


> oh and do you want to know how to REALLY piss off an akc handler with an am staff?? tell them "nice pitbull!" it's funny shit man.. hhahahahah fanatics are so easy..


:rofl: I'm going to try that one, the 1st time I get the chance.


----------



## Marty

Mr. Bleezy said:


> actually i did say 1 thing you guys are saying is false. that one thing i am saying, and i will say till i die, is, *PITFALL BREEDS QUALITY AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIERS.* I didn't say every dog they breed fits that description. however the do still breed them. you ever thought they may not breed thjem for a reason? they don't show them because people in atlanta especially in the black community, fight them.


Mr. Bleezy with all due respect... you are wrong with what I put in bold, These people don't know what an APBT is my friend... show me one dog/ped (APBT) that looked like theirs 20/30 years ago and I'll come kiss your ass :stick:

Look up the history my friend, you want find those shit eaters back then oke:


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

Marty said:


> Mr. Bleezy with all due respect... you are wrong with what I put in bold, These people don't know what an APBT is my friend... show me one dog/ped (APBT) that looked like theirs 20/30 years ago and I'll come kiss your ass :stick:
> 
> Look up the history my friend, you want find those shit eaters back then oke:


you know dude after that i just don't care anymore. i just got done writing damn near 3 pages explaining myself but it was so easy for me to just highlight it and backspace. i don't have their dogs petagrees except my dead dogs. i am not ready to pull that out along with his molded paw print which i plan to frame and make into a shrine to my lost family member. i have seen dogs bred just like yours there, so eat shit and die. the breed is in a cross roads and like i said in the very beginning if you have a problem with people registering their dogs as pitbulls that are am bullies, take it up with the ukc. they aren't the ones cross breeding. at least the abkc is doing something about it. until you own a well bred am bully don't tell me they aren't better family members. the ukc shouldn't allow such a large size range so don't blame pitfall for giving consumer what they want, and not giving crooked dog fighters a chance to do something with their dogs.. i know the history and breed standards of pits, am staffs and am bullies. oh and ban dogs.. pitfall is breeding and selling pets online. their dogs don't have health problems. if you saw them in real life, and knew nothing of the purest view on the american pitbull terrier, you would say damn i want one of those. then when you took it home, and it laid around all day, and acted like a sweetie pie, with no "gameness" at all, you would say i love this dog. you think they are doing something bad for your breed? people who encounter those dogs get a better perception of a pit then the one's who meet the og gaming lines. yeah the gaming dogs are are good with people, but seriously, unless it was VERY carefully bred, you can't always trust them. i have seen a woman's arm crushed in 10 places and mutilated for no reason what so ever at a vet i worked at. it's not like they are breeding mean dogs, or big ones thinking they are going to fight better cause they are just stupid black people. why don't you guys just go ahead and say what you really think! they breed quality dogs whether it is actually an american pitbull terrier or not. my dog, pluto had more game drive than just about an pit i have ever met. his head had some bully traits maybe more so than the terrier end of things. but the truth is, he would have done well in show and i could have finished if i had the time or really cared. maybe some judges would have had a problem with the blue, some wouldn't. it's all an opinion. just like you have yours, but since you live so close why don't you just hit him up and take a look. he has more than just that. i have seen preci canarios , italian mastiffs, english bulldogs, olde english bulldogs,"real" american pitbull terriers, am staffs, am bullies, and just some straight big ass pits. to me their is difference in all of them. if you don't think i believe it or pitfall does too then read that sentence again cause it's a fact. no telling what else they have breed for the love of animals, i'm not there the whole time, so i'm not trying to act like i know more than that. they love their dogs. they breed good ones. and they treat them well despite walking it with a chain in a photograph. they don't have skin issues or health problems so fuck off. i was going to give you guys a clue that i was for real, but dumb asses like yourself are too busy hating. it's obvious you guys are going to talk whatever you want because you haven't a mature bone in your body. maybe it was a stretch to say pluto could have been a prize fighter, but who knows cause i don't do that to my dogs nor do waste my time conditioning him. and for the record everyone here knows blues can work as good as any and that's a straight up fact.. you don't like the recessive gene who cares. the issues that came along with that were bred out a long time ago. so keep runnin that dog of yours bro. whatever makes you think your doing something good for the breed. people like me are busy really doing it. oh yeah and i never said they "stretch" their photos. Sure they take pictures of their dogs at angles that make them look bigger. ofcourse they zoom in and crop them so they look cool. they aren't trying to sell dogs to you, or people who are looking for dogs they can fight. they are selling them to people who don't need those dogs anyway. especially over the internet. hell they don't even need the internet. their site isn't updated 90% of the time. so go fuck yourself. that was the last compliment i ever give a douche bag like you. i'm off to try and save some bullies..


----------



## ericschevy

Mr. Bleezy said:


> this here is perfect example of "conditioned," "real" "gaming" american pitbull terrier. i wouldn't want my AMERICAN BULLIES anywhere near it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


This is the smartest thing you have said thus far, Keep up the good work and you "may" earn some respect..JMHO


----------



## Ottis Driftwood

WOW WHAT A DOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Truly AWSOME.....................


----------



## Msmith1

Mr. Bleezy said:


> actually i did say 1 thing you guys are saying is false. that one thing i am saying, and i will say till i die, is, PITFALL BREEDS QUALITY AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIERS. I didn't say every dog they breed fits that description. however the do still breed them. you ever thought they may not breed thjem for a reason? they don't show them because people in atlanta especially in the black community, fight them.


No they are not! Trust me when I tell you my grand father bred pit bulls and great grand father breed them! I know what is a pit bull when I see them....They are no way in fucking hell they are American Pit Bull Terrier they are a VERY POOR example of american bullies! I wouldn't even claim those piece of shit dogs Ambullies! All of those dogs don't fit the description!

Sorry to get off topic but what do you mean *especially in the black community* are you saying black people only fight dogs or somthing?!?!


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

Msmith1 said:


> No they are not! Trust me when I tell you my grand father bred pit bulls and great grand father breed them! I know what is a pit bull when I see them....They are no way in fucking hell they are American Pit Bull Terrier they are a VERY POOR example of american bullies! I wouldn't even claim those piece of shit dogs Ambullies! All of those dogs don't fit the description!
> 
> Sorry to get off topic but what do you mean *especially in the black community* are you saying black people only fight dogs or somthing?!?!


no. no at all. i am just saying in atlanta it's common. our black community is much larger than anywhere in the country. it is a trend here. i have groomed in atlanta for years and seen awful things with dogs coming out of the ghetto. don't peg me as a racist. read my reply to marty's comment. i don't think you did when writing this.


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

Read People Read!!!! Don't Skip Around. I Know There Is Alot Of Info In All These Comments, But Unless You Read It All, And Think With Your Brain, Don't Speak.


----------



## Sydney

Mr Bleezy if you are so unhappy reading are posts, and you think we are putting words in your mouth then why do you keep coming back...so you can make more a more disrespectful comment then the last person? 
You seem to be pretty passionate about dog grooming. Can you spot a poorly groomed dog from a mile away and just look in disgust and pick apart all the things the groomer did incorrectly?
Do you get mad when someone thinks they are the hottest groomer on the block and people are satisfied and keep going to him time and time again, but you know that is not the way that particular traditional cut is supposed to look?
Have you ever looked at a poorly groomed dog and thought, "what a shame. those people don't know better, they don't even know that dog's cut is all wrong and they just paid for that?!" Do things like that ever get to you? 

If you are passionate about what you do then at some point you have, it is the only way you have gotten to be as good a groomer as you are. I am not hating on your "dead dog" here that is not my purpose. I am only trying to show you the perspective of these people's passion for breed preservation. A traditional cut would not be considered "traditional" if every person put their own little twist on it and still called it "traditional" even though it is the farthest thing from it. The pictures on Pit Fall's website the ones they consider "sires" and "dams" Obviously they are proud of these dogs because they display them proudly, so to recant that they breed them when challenged is shady. These dogs show some serious faults, and some serious genetic mutations...like the bowed legs, the short front legs with the high back end-suggesting some serious back issues, and pain, pain you don't even know about...I don't know about you but I hate for my loved ones to be in pain...

The truth is whether Pitfall's intentions are in the right place or not, they are not (at least) responsibly health testing these dogs further multiplying these awful genetic mutations. Anyone with love and passion for this breed sees this and others like them only as committing a crime against humanity.

I wish you would stick around, and possibly be a little more open minded to learning. You will see we don't "hate" blue's, and bullies. There are many of them here, and properly bred are beautiful! We "hate" unethical breeder's "puppy peddlers" and those who support the habit. Those who are not out for the best interest (meaning not only fancy cages and 24 acres of property, but proper nutrition, breeding/culling guidelines, breeding only when there is a waiting list, highly selective breeding based on passing on good traits-hips,elbows,heart,skin,temperament, etc.) Breeding for looks alone makes for a very unstable "designer" mutt. 
If they are your friends or mine(which they would not be because I find them unethical) that is fine but as a lover and person who is passionate about perfection I would still disagree strongly with what they are doing, not only to the breed but just dogs in general. They are carelessly playing God, and it is evident.:angel:


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

Sydney said:


> Mr Bleezy if you are so unhappy reading are posts, and you think we are putting words in your mouth then why do you keep coming back...so you can make more a more disrespectful comment then the last person?
> You seem to be pretty passionate about dog grooming. Can you spot a poorly groomed dog from a mile away and just look in disgust and pick apart all the things the groomer did incorrectly?
> Do you get mad when someone thinks they are the hottest groomer on the block and people are satisfied and keep going to him time and time again, but you know that is not the way that particular traditional cut is supposed to look?
> Have you ever looked at a poorly groomed dog and thought, "what a shame. those people don't know better, they don't even know that dog's cut is all wrong and they just paid for that?!" Do things like that ever get to you?
> 
> If you are passionate about what you do then at some point you have, it is the only way you have gotten to be as good a groomer as you are. I am not hating on your "dead dog" here that is not my purpose. I am only trying to show you the perspective of these people's passion for breed preservation. A traditional cut would not be considered "traditional" if every person put their own little twist on it and still called it "traditional" even though it is the farthest thing from it. The pictures on Pit Fall's website the ones they consider "sires" and "dams" Obviously they are proud of these dogs because they display them proudly, so to recant that they breed them when challenged is shady. These dogs show some serious faults, and some serious genetic mutations...like the bowed legs, the short front legs with the high back end-suggesting some serious back issues, and pain, pain you don't even know about...I don't know about you but I hate for my loved ones to be in pain...
> 
> The truth is whether Pitfall's intentions are in the right place or not, they are not (at least) responsibly health testing these dogs further multiplying these awful genetic mutations. Anyone with love and passion for this breed sees this and others like them only as committing a crime against humanity.
> 
> I wish you would stick around, and possibly be a little more open minded to learning. You will see we don't "hate" blue's, and bullies. There are many of them here, and properly bred are beautiful! We "hate" unethical breeder's "puppy peddlers" and those who support the habit. Those who are not out for the best interest (meaning not only fancy cages and 24 acres of property, but proper nutrition, breeding/culling guidelines, breeding only when there is a waiting list, highly selective breeding based on passing on good traits-hips,elbows,heart,skin,temperament, etc.) Breeding for looks alone makes for a very unstable "designer" mutt.
> If they are your friends or mine(which they would not be because I find them unethical) that is fine but as a lover and person who is passionate about perfection I would still disagree strongly with what they are doing, not only to the breed but just dogs in general. They are carelessly playing God, and it is evident.:angel:


i guess bro whatever you wanna think. those dogs aren't in pain. the health issues you speak of are on dogs that look way worse than those. i know i have worked in animal hospitals for years. high back ends may no be desirable, however they aren't always a flaw. a bowed out front can be nasty but they aren't that bowed out on any of their dogs. i looked them over. i know what it looks like when that goes down. they do breed those dogs for temperament, and don't think they don't. am bullies are a designer breed yes, however they aren't the guys who designed them in the first place so they are a few generations off from all that; if the PARTICULAR dog at their kennel is actually one. if an am bully gets an unstable temperament it's nuts are cut and it's done. too tall, done. it's been going on for a while now. they are sweeter than apbt, if that is possible, i sure didn't think it was till i owned one. why because the dogs they mix them with are more stable than pits. breeders of am bullies who designed them use french bulldogs. it is the only way to get the head right. the only negative gene is going to come from a bad pit bred in. frenchies are more stable and don't try and use the english bulldog cause they are even more stable. preci canarios being bred in aren't am bulllies they are mutts. modern day ban dogs are mastiff/olde english/pit mixes primarily. mostly mastiffs. they aren't anything new. pitfall doesn't mix them anyway so that argument is weak. they don't create am bullies on the core level. the first breeding of the two dogs can be nsty and it makes me sick. but it's all in the past. hell they've breed the back end so low on frienches and english bulldogs that they have to have their pups by c section. that is sad to me. and lots of people here hate on am bullies and blues, they have been on my back this whole time. and no i don't run around trashing other groomers. there are all kinds of reason dogs look like crap. it is alot easie rto critquic someones work than to reproduce it. as for them not doing testing, i have met and known many of their dogs throughout the course of their lives and their bullier dogs i have known haven't had any problems. i understand your point of view, and i appreciate the way you went about delivering it, however i believe what you are talking about gets much worse when it results in the issues of which you speak. they do provide their dogs with good nutrition and vitamin supplements, and all that stuff you guys make up they don't do.. you not willing to be their friends only pushes them further away from learning whatever it is you think they, or i could learn here. umm and yeah i have been pissed off sometime now throughout this thread, and made out to be stupid, and my dogs, and my friends have been trashed enough. pardon me for letting those who did it get the same thing. so don't worry i think i have made my points now. i was just enjoying some good old unwarranted internet drama, waiting to get my point across, so thats why i stuck around. i thought i would try to atleast show people i know my stuff so maybe i could bring something new to this place, but obviously everyone here is going to disagree. pits am bullies am staffs whatever, we are all being discriminated against. i try to bring folks together, you guys push people away. i met some cool folks here via pms. may this thread rest in peace.


----------



## Marty

Mr. Bleezy said:


> i guess bro whatever you wanna think. those dogs aren't in pain. the health issues you speak of are on dogs that look way worse than those. i know i have worked in animal hospitals for years. high back ends may no be desirable, however they aren't always a flaw. a bowed out front can be nasty but they aren't that bowed out on any of their dogs. i looked them over. i know what it looks like when that goes down. they do breed those dogs for temperament, and don't think they don't. am bullies are a designer breed yes, however they aren't the guys who designed them in the first place so they are a few generations off from all that; if the PARTICULAR dog at their kennel is actually one. if an am bully gets an unstable temperament it's nuts are cut and it's done. too tall, done. it's been going on for a while now. they are sweeter than apbt, if that is possible, i sure didn't think it was till i owned one. why because the dogs they mix them with are more stable than pits. breeders of am bullies who designed them use french bulldogs. it is the only way to get the head right. the only negative gene is going to come from a bad pit bred in. frenchies are more stable and don't try and use the english bulldog cause they are even more stable. preci canarios being bred in aren't am bulllies they are mutts. modern day ban dogs are mastiff/olde english/pit mixes primarily. mostly mastiffs. they aren't anything new. pitfall doesn't mix them anyway so that argument is weak. they don't create am bullies on the core level. the first breeding of the two dogs can be nsty and it makes me sick. but it's all in the past. hell they've breed the back end so low on frienches and english bulldogs that they have to have their pups by c section. that is sad to me. and lots of people here hate on am bullies and blues, they have been on my back this whole time. and no i don't run around trashing other groomers. there are all kinds of reason dogs look like crap. it is alot easie rto critquic someones work than to reproduce it. as for them not doing testing, i have met and known many of their dogs throughout the course of their lives and their bullier dogs i have known haven't had any problems. i understand your point of view, and i appreciate the way you went about delivering it, however i believe what you are talking about gets much worse when it results in the issues of which you speak. they do provide their dogs with good nutrition and vitamin supplements, and all that stuff you guys make up they don't do.. you not willing to be their friends only pushes them further away from learning whatever it is you think they, or i could learn here. umm and yeah i have been pissed off sometime now throughout this thread, and made out to be stupid, and my dogs, and my friends have been trashed enough. pardon me for letting those who did it get the same thing. so don't worry i think i have made my points now. i was just enjoying some good old unwarranted internet drama, waiting to get my point across, so thats why i stuck around. i thought i would try to atleast show people i know my stuff so maybe i could bring something new to this place, but obviously everyone here is going to disagree. pits am bullies am staffs whatever, we are all being discriminated against. i try to bring folks together, you guys push people away. i met some cool folks here via pms. *may this thread rest in peace*.


I can agree here


----------



## Sydney

Sigh...some people just enjoy being difficult...try to be nice to someone, and they still meet you with resistance You are reading, YES, but you are not listening you just think we ALL are here to "hate" on you and your preferences. This is not the case and you are too ignorant to see past the end of your snooty little nose...

...and unlike someone else on this thread who enjoys making false promises, leading to another of your, oh so awesome and striking characteristics...I am done with YOU on this thread. If you chose not to be open minded and discuss something in a mature manner, and are continually be up in arms then I am wasting my time, as are others...

Enjoy your ignorance, I hear it's bliss!

I wish your puppy with elephantiasis of the feet a long healthy life...

P.S. A**Monkey I am far from a "bro"


----------



## Marty

*The image of the American pit bull terrier was once the smiling dog living in a shoe with Buster Brown, or the lovable pooch with the circle around one eye that used its powerful jaws to pull members of the "Little Rascals" from danger.

But today, many see the pit bull as something very different: As either the center of a rural, Southern white tradition of animal baiting, or the vicious devil dog snarling on the covers of rap CDs or mauling other dogs for big-time purses, as in the recent indictment of NFL star Michael Vick.

"It's important to understand that this isn't about race, but it is about culture," said Cindy Cooke of the United Kennel Club. "One is rural, and the other is urban. But both are equally horrible."

The colors they have in common, says Cooke, an attorney and legislative specialist for the Michigan-based group that first officially recognized the breed nearly 110 years ago, are the red of blood and green of money.

The blood sport has operated underground for years, but many agree the hip hop use of pit bull images moved it out of the shadows -- and the Vick case placed it at center stage.

The star quarterback for the Atlanta Falcons, who is black, is scheduled to be arraigned Thursday in U.S. District court in Richmond, Virginia, on charges of sponsoring, along with three others, a brutal dogfighting ring on property he owns in Smithfield, site of their Bad Newz Kennels.

The document outlines a cruel operation in which dogs with names like Maniac and Big Boy are forced to do battle in carpeted pits for purses as high as $26,000. The men allegedly "rolled" young dogs in test bouts, and those animals lacking the desired killer instinct were "executed" -- shot, drowned, electrocuted, hanged or, in one case, bodyslammed to the ground.

Don't Miss
Dog fighting a booming business 
SI.com: NFL worried Vick not alone 
It describes a world of "break sticks" used to separate fighting dogs and "rape stands" meant to make aggressive females easier to breed.

"People have this image of them as some kind of uberdog," Cooke says. "More powerful, more fierce, more terrifying."

This could not be further from the description put forth by the United Kennel Club. "The essential characteristics of the American Pit Bull Terrier are strength, confidence, and zest for life," the group's Web site declares. "This breed is eager to please and brimming over with enthusiasm. APBTs make excellent family companions and have always been noted for their love of children."

The American pit bull was developed in the late 19th century by British breeders crossing bulldogs with terriers. They were "looking for a dog that combined the gameness of the terrier with the strength and athleticism of the Bulldog," the kennel club says.

But to a dogfighter, "gameness" is code for a dog's ability to keep struggling, even as its body goes into shock from blood loss.

The breed's image remained largely positive until the late 1970s, when some widely publicized attacks on children started to turn the public's perception, says Karen Delise, a veterinary technician who has studied fatal dog attacks for 15 years and is the author of the book "The Pit Bull Placebo: The Media, Myths and Politics of Canine Aggression."

Every generation has had its guard dogs -- the German shepherd, the Rottweiler and others over the years, she says. She blames the music industry -- in concert with the media and the Internet -- for making the pit bull the devil dog du jour.

"It's all tied into the hip hop culture, the image and projection of a dog as an extension of your manhood," she says. "The pit bull is the ultimate accessory."

It's not just white people like Delise saying that.

"Hip-hop culture put Vick in this bind," declared the headline on a recent column in The Kansas City Star. Staff columnist Jason Whitlock, who is black, said he hoped Vick's troubles would "serve as yet another wakeup call for black athletes to reject the hip-hop/prison culture that glorifies much of the negative behavior and attitude that has eroded the once-dignified and positive reputation of black athletes."

Gerald Early, a professor of English and African-American studies at Washington University in St. Louis, thinks there is some truth to the argument that rap and hip hop music have helped make the pit bull the "tough dog of the day."

Early, who is black and has written extensively on athletics in black culture, says football is a macho sport dominated by black men, many of them raised on rap and "fired up by the sort of romantic image of being a gangster." Some arrests of players has brought an NFL crackdown effort.

"Vick, of course, becomes a perfect storm," Early says. "Because just as they're trying to deal with this image problem, this whole thing comes up."

The Humane Society of the United States points to CDs such as DMX's "Grand Champ" -- code in the dogfighting world for an animal that's won five straight contests -- or to the video for Jay-Z's "99 Problems," which features a pit bull lunging at the camera.

But rap impresario Russell Simmons, founder of Def Jam Records and manager of such acts as Run-D.M.C., Public Enemy and the Beastie Boys, says those images are just reflections of what is happening on our streets.

"That's the reality," he told the AP in a telephone interview. "That's why we have poets, have always had poets and artists in society, to say things that sometimes people don't say otherwise."

Simmons co-signed a letter last week with the Rev. Al Sharpton and others denouncing "these hideous crimes" and calling on the sporting world to join the fight.

Simmons says the Vick case "is a blessing in the fact that he's brought this to light, that this is happening in our society." The question now is "how we handle it now that it's on the front page."

Caught in the middle of this whole thing is the breed itself.

Cooke says research has disproved common myths about the pit bull, such as the one about its bite force being greater than that of other breeds. "It can't really be the T-rex in a dog suit that it's portrayed as in the media," she says, noting it's Americans' 30th most popular breed, ahead of even Dalmatians and collies.

But the breed's image problem is not helped when Web sites such as www.gamedogs.org carry links to kennels with names like Hellz Comin' and Death Before Dishonor. Many breeders take great pains to distance themselves from the blood sport.

"No pup will be sold for illegal or cruel purposes," declares the Web site of Pitfall Kennels, the Atlanta breeding operation started by Antwan "Big Boi" Patton, a founding member of the hip hop group OutKast. His site boasts tennis star Serena Williams, and musicians 50 Cent and Usher among Pitfall's clients.

Authorities say North Carolina has become something of a center for pit bull breeding and fighting. According to the indictment, several of Vick's dogs came from North Carolina.

Tom Garner, who lives outside of Raleigh, is a leading breeder. A 1985 dogfighting conviction, he says, was the result of being in the wrong place at the wrong time.

In an e-mail response to the AP, Garner said he would not knowingly sell to someone who wanted to fight one of these "magic animals." But dogs are out of his control once they leave his yard.

"I am aware that some dogs from my bloodline are fought," he wrote. "This is analogous to criminals using Toyotas for getaway cars because of their reliability. Certainly Toyota doesn't set out to build getaway cars, but nevertheless the criminal will often find a way to get the item that serves their purpose." E-mail to a friend

Copyright 2007 The Associated Press. All rights reserved.This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.*http://www.cnn.com/2007/LIVING/wayoflife/07/24/pitbull.culture.ap/index.html

*Read it and weep *Its people like this that's ruining it for all of the pit bull owners... *and please get your head out of your a$$*


----------



## Marty

I'll be awaiting your reply :angeldevi


----------



## Msmith1

Listen man im educated in Ambullies don't try to educate me in a breed i have been working with since i was 13 n im 22 now...please don't......


also man u right pit falls doesn't have ambullies they have pure mutts because they aren't ambullies or pit bulls! they are fucking MUTTS! but it doesnt matter because everything is a breed to a different breed to create a new breed we all no that but idk what those dogs are so to me they are mutts i will just call them "mutts/dogs"

i am done arguing shit i no im right....


----------



## reddoggy

Bleezy, there are well over 100 posts here arguing with you... Allow me to make a point.










What does the title box state??? That's right. Now which picture on this ad is a real American Pit Bull Terrier? Not a one. We here don't have any respect for people tarnishing the name of the APBT. If I had a kennel breeding the real Short Hair Chihuahia and I had a bunch of pics of Jack Russel Terriers don't you think that Chihuahua lovers are gonna be a little upset? What if that "chihuahua" kennel got huge and I had celebs buying my "chihuahuas" and this was influencing the general public into buying them and then people actually start believing that JRTs are indeed chiuahuas? An APBT is an APBT not an AmBully dude. By the way most ppl here were a twinkle in their mothers eye long before your mother was an even an egg! Know how I know? You're slang and poor grahmar. What in the world makes you think you're so friggin' special dude? Get off your high horse already cause you're not swaying anyone here to believe the stupid crap that you've been spoon fed. You bought that dog from ShitFall cause you're a fad buyer, you follow the trends and don't expect anyone to believe that you're some hotshot groomer when you don't know the first thing about dog breeds. You might have been a ring bitch but I highly doubt that any trainer would let you come near their dog with scissors and a brush!


----------



## buzhunter

Maybe he left for real this time...It's quiet around here when the kids go to bed. lol


----------



## cane76

american bully,again a cull on site,not apbt,move on....................


----------



## reddoggy

buzhunter said:


> Maybe he left for real this time...It's quiet around here when the kids go to bed. lol


You funny effer! ROFLMFAO!


----------



## MICHELEAMBER

*my blue*

heres a pic of my male blue pit he is 75lbs and is all pit. nice dog,but he is a big guy so not all pits are breed to be small http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...rVideo2353.jpg


----------



## MICHELEAMBER

*this is him all pit*


----------



## buzhunter

Just a wild guess here, but I get the impression that you did not read the previous 165 posts??? Nice looking dog from what I can see of him. Where'd you get him?


----------



## MICHELEAMBER

yes I read them. All I am trying to say are pits come in different sizes. Blues are just a color. He is a recue dog and is 15 months old. we love him so much.


----------



## MICHELEAMBER

*pitfall kennels*

pit fall kennels looks like they have some Cane Corso in their lines


----------



## buzhunter

Well you are correct. They do come in different sizes. From around 30 pounds to about 60 pounds give or take. Anything outside of those guidlines is usually considered to be of questionable blood by most. Good job with the rescue. I'd like to see more pics of him. Even though he's heavy he seems to be porportionate.


----------



## MICHELEAMBER

*my baby*















let me know whay think of him he is super sweet


----------



## MICHELEAMBER

*one more time*


----------



## buzhunter

I think he's a really good looking boy. My gut tells me that he's got somehthing else behind him, I think it's his head and weight that's throwing me off, but I could be wrong. I usually don't pay much attention to a bigger dog. He is well built IMO. Nice and tight and not overdone from what I see. Maybe a little tall, but I don't know how tall you are. All in all, I like him. Again, good job on the rescue. This dog is a breath of fresh air after the mutts we've been discussing. LOL


----------



## MICHELEAMBER

THANKS. HE COULD HAVE SOMETHING OTHER THAN PIT IN HIM. HE IS BIG I AM 5'3 BUT LIKE I SAID HE IS A RESCUE DOG AND FROM WHAT I KNOW HE WAS TREATED REAL BAD. NOW HE HAS A LOVING HOME AND A WARM BED TO SLEEP ON . MY BED LOL. THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT:love2:


----------



## reddoggy

I think he's purdy! Bit over sized, lineage is definately questionable... APBTs don't really have a big variety of sizes, not true ones anyhow. I believe that the dog pictured above is a really well done bully. Unless you have researched every dog in his pedigree there is no way to know that he's all pit, same goes for any dog. Judging by his head shape, coat, and size you can tell that he came from a serious bully line, not of this grap like PF is pedling. I love rescues! I have one and encourage responsible people to get out there and rescue one too. Don't mean to ruffle your feathers but in my opinion you have an AmBully for sure. If you do some looking around you'll find that alot of these bully lines are being passed off as real American Pits. But let me ask you this, is a cross breed a pure breed? People believe that they have perfected the breed by adding this and that to make em' bigger, tougher looking, color selective, with bigger bones and heads... But what they have created is still a cross breed. Unfortunately, pitbull websites selling "pits" cannot give you an accurate idea of what an APBT is supposed to look like because they are selling bullies, and this is what the whole controversy on this thread is about. If you want find out what a pit is really supposed to be check out a conformation site.
http://www.apbtconformation.com/standardcomparison.htm
This one above is strongly recommended
If you want to look into bullies, here's an alright site, in here there are a couple that look very similar to yours.
http://www.bullydomain.com/blog/
I like this site because they separate bullies and pits into different sections.


----------



## buzhunter

Here's a dog I like a lot.


----------



## MICHELEAMBER

YOU ARE RIGHT. HE DOES HAVE THAT AMBULLY LOOK TO HIM . I CHECKED OUT THE LINKS YOU SENT. THEY ARE A GREAT SOURSE FOR INFO. THANKS


----------



## buzhunter

That's why some of the posters were saying that pitfall crap can't even be considered an ambully. Nobody knows what they are.


----------



## reddoggy

Here's my bias fav.









Another decent sample, photo op for me and my buddy









You're quite welcome M.Amber. And I thank you for rescuing.


----------



## reddoggy

I can't believe this thread is still going!!! Anyone heard from Erik lately? Last time I heard from him was when FuzzSpot was starting up.


----------



## buzhunter

Yeah, I like your girl too. Fine looking dog.


----------



## reddoggy

Thanks Buzz. The semi-sweets are actually two different girls. I hate to play favorites but the one on top is definately the fav. How are yours doin' these days. Is that black one yours, great looking dog. Two of my pits have the eyes, but not as dramatic, I like the almond shaped eyes more and more. micheleambers bully is stunning, a show stopper if you will. I know a guy, provided us stud service a while back, that has razors. They're actually quite impressive for the line. He had an accidental breeding this year and threw some really nice pups. I thought about getting one, since they were going for $300, but figured I have my hands full with the pup on it's way already. Maybe in a couple of years when a certain family member moves and I can build indoor kennels I'll pick up a bully. But for now I'm satisfied with what I've got. On the plus side, I'll get to see a couple of his pups grow and can make a very educated decision about whether or not to buy one. Think his price is gonna go up though, when the breeding is actually planned!


----------



## buzhunter

No, I wish I had a dog like him. That boy belongs to Silent Water Kennels. I only have the one bitch, Courage, the white/brindle in my avatar. I'd have a hell of a time keeping another bulldog at my house. I gotta keep my Rott in the witness protection program. Courage ain't having a relationship with any other dog. lol He is a looker though, and a proven dog. I like 'em small and mighty. I'm sure he wasn't bred for looks, it just happens to be the icing on the cake.:thumbsup:


----------



## reddoggy

Courage IS a damn beautiful dog! Hey you know were only like 15 posts away from 200. I think that means someone should've backed down along time ago. Like this micheleamber, popped up, learned something, and everything was cool... I like that.


----------



## MICHELEAMBER

I JUST WANTED TO END THIS BY SAYING TO EVERYONE ON THIS SITE- YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!!!! YOU ALL HAVE HELPED ME AND I HAVE LEARNED SO MUCH FROM ALL OF YOU. I ONCE HAD ASKED YOU ALL WHERE SHOULD I GET A PIT FROM YOU ALL SAID A RESCUE AND I DID DO THAT AND IT IS WORKING OUT GREAT. ALSO THE PITS THAT ARE ON THIS THREAD ARE SO BEAUTIFUL. HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY. THANKS AGAIN!!!!!!:angel:


----------



## ericschevy

See, we ain't so bad..It's just when the loud mouths come here and try to stir thing up that we get a little hostile..


----------



## reddoggy

No... Thank you for rescuing the dog. Looks like you lucked out too cause that is a sweet dog! Keep coming back, I think we all learn something new everyday. If someone has info that they think they should share they most likely won't hesitate to make a thread out of it.


----------



## Phoenix

MICHELEAMBER said:


> pit fall kennels looks like they have some Cane Corso in their lines


 Naaah..they would be even heavier and taller....more like some french bulldog or english bulldog in the mix...actually they remind me of the Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog more than anything.
As to APBT size, some can be large but most early ones were on the smaller side (30-40 lbs.average). On the other hand, one famous pit named Burton's Hank was 80 lbs. 
You can selectively breed for size (within certain parameters), but I think a lot of people mix in a larger breed instead of taking the time to establish size over a few generations.Instant gratification, you know? 
......Speaking of size, what do you all think of Land of Giants? Their dogs run around 100 lbs.


----------



## cane76

Phoenix said:


> Naaah..they would be even heavier and taller....more like some french bulldog or english bulldog in the mix...actually they remind me of the Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog more than anything.
> As to APBT size, some can be large but most early ones were on the smaller side (30-40 lbs.average). On the other hand, one famous pit named Burton's Hank was 80 lbs.
> You can selectively breed for size (within certain parameters), but I think a lot of people mix in a larger breed instead of taking the time to establish size over a few generations.Instant gratification, you know?
> ......Speaking of size, what do you all think of Land of Giants? Their dogs run around 100 lbs.


land of the giants?ken buzzel,if he's still alive ,i like there stuff,some cross bred dogs and some real apbts.the big dogs are used for protection and are basically bandogges,havent heard a thing about them in awhile,but they recieved less than favorable reviews from the majority of apbt fancyers,yet they worked there stock,featured in the "dogs that protect vid"and k-9 body guards book,no one can argue dogs like black sabath and the like were intimidating/brutal beasts,but they can argue the presaxapbt look as being mixed and line bred to perfection.....


----------



## cane76

Phoenix said:


> Naaah..they would be even heavier and taller.


one thing is this,the corso varys in size and stature,and is yet to gain a stable type,barley 20 years into the breeding prosses,and lot of experimentation is going on,but in general,it is a taller"running" mastiff type,and less heavy boned than a bulldog of anytype.................


----------



## buzhunter

reddoggy said:


> Courage IS a damn beautiful dog! Hey you know were only like 15 posts away from 200. I think that means someone should've backed down along time ago. Like this micheleamber, popped up, learned something, and everything was cool... I like that.


Thanks, man. She lacks a lot in the looks dept but I gotta tell you that girl would chew up iron and shit out steel. LOL She is a FIREBALL and grew into her name nicely. Yeah, once the BS stopped this has become a nice thread, and a LOOOOONG one at that. I'm enjoying it though.


----------



## reddoggy

No joke... Goin' on 14 pages now. WHEW!!! I think everyone tends to get caught up in the drama, in this case, cause it's our passion. When you know something and love it, you want to do everything you can to protect it and keep it the same. A couple of the blood line threads were getting interesting but got cut short, shame. I have a question. I don't want to sound like a dork but have you ever heard of a bitch growing extra nipples while gestating? Maybe she was short on the nipple to pup ratio so she grew some new ones??? I dunno, seems odd to me. They grew on her back tits an inch and a half away from her back pair... So they're actually sharing tits. They are small, look like nips, and drip milk! She's scattered with known lines, just seems like a pain in the ass to research it when I could just ask. Speaking of nips, my other bitch has a nipple that inverted about 2 years ago. I gotta keep cleaning it out, smells like butt cheese. Is there a corrective procedure available for this???


----------



## reddoggy

Think I want to change my name on here. There's already a reddog, seems a little confusing to me.


----------



## buzhunter

Can't help you with the nips, sorry, but you are right- the name thing is confusing sometimes. lol Especially at 2 am.


----------



## reddoggy

I was just thinking of the time too! Okay I'm gonna do it. I'll be Phoenix Crimson from here on out


----------



## reddoggy

Nevermind... Can't figure out how to change it


----------



## Phoenix

reddoggy said:


> I was just thinking of the time too! Okay I'm gonna do it. I'll be Phoenix Crimson from here on out


 Hey, Im Phoenix! LOL


----------



## reddoggy

Damn! All the good names are taken! LoL


----------



## Sydney

I think your name should be "Anonymous"


----------



## reddoggy

I like that one! What about Can'tThinkOfAName?
Or EyeLoveTrolling, maybe ForumMemeber???
We're dorks! What happened to MR Bleezy? He'll be back.


----------



## cane76

Mr. Bleezy said:


> i have no more time. but believe me this has been fun and quite helpful.
> wanna see me? wanna peep my new pups? i'm probably in your friends box.
> www.myspace.com/groomingsensations
> holla at you..


Gotta love it,he is,lol................................


----------



## cane76

cherol said:


> And yes I agree we should see if we can find out more info about the Blue Paul...that is a GOOD idea for a thread! BTW here's a little interesting reading... http://www.vulcainscanaille.com/histoireeng.htm


thanx,i'll use this for the blue paul thred,all info is greatly aprieciated....rep points for you:clap: ......


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

Marty said:


> I'll be awaiting your reply :angeldevi


"What this country needs is more people to inspire others with confidence, and fewer people to discourage any initiative in the right direction more to get into the thick of things, fewer to sit on the sidelines, merely finding fault more to point out what's right with the world, and fewer to keep harping on what's wrong with it and more who are interested in lighting candles, and fewer who blow them out."

isn't that your signature on your own website??? www.game-dog.com I couldn't agree more..



Marty said:


> Look up the history my friend, you want find those shit eaters back then oke:


do you think comments like that help anything? Isn't this a thread posted by you on your site?

"Bashing new members!
This has to come to a halt, from now on if I catch you bashing anybody on this site you will be banned no warning for three days if you come back and continue
you will be banned permently, This is your only warning I'm giving you.

And another thing draging other peoples sites/forums here to bash same thing your gone."

hope i don't get banned for that. LMFAO!!!:snap:


----------



## reddoggy

Mr. Bleezy said:


> What this country needs is more people to inspire others with confidence, and fewer people to discourage any initiative in the right direction more to get into the thick of things, fewer to sit on the sidelines, merely finding fault more to point out what's right with the world, and fewer to keep harping on what's wrong with it and more who are interested in lighting candles, and fewer who blow them out.


That's plagerism! Where you been?


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

reddoggy said:


> What happened to MR Bleezy? He'll be back.


you can count on that. in due time..


----------



## reddoggy

wow, you have nothing but negative points on your account... might wanna do something bout that. So, hows Groomer Has It going? heard you got kicked off. LOL. what the hell is in due time supposed to mean? Have one on me:cheers:


----------



## buzhunter

Hey, Bleezy. You know what else this country needs? More fathers with the backbone to stop their sons from becoming whining dog groomers trolling internet forums. Did you have the guts to strike up the shitfall debate over on GD? If not, I recommend it.


----------



## reddoggy

buzhunter said:


> Hey, Bleezy. You know what else this country needs? More fathers with the backbone to stop their sons from becoming whining dog groomers trolling internet forums. Did you have the guts to strike up the shitfall debate over on GD? If not, I recommend it.


What's GD? Another forum? You're funny!


----------



## buzhunter

Yeah, that's Marty's site. Bleezy posted the link a couple of posts back. Check it out. It's a hell of a nice site. A lot of knowledgeable folks over there.


----------



## reddoggy

Send me the link Buz


----------



## buzhunter

I sent you a PM


----------



## ericschevy

buzhunter said:


> Hey, Bleezy. You know what else this country needs? More fathers with the backbone to stop their sons from becoming whining dog groomers trolling internet forums. Did you have the guts to strike up the shitfall debate over on GD? If not, I recommend it.


Please do! Then come back and let us know how it went..lmao


----------



## Mr. Bleezy

ericschevy said:


> Please do! Then come back and let us know how it went..lmao


it says in the forum topic there, the one i quoted, that you aren't allowed to drag threads bashing people. what are you trying to accomplish by doing that? it won't help anything. i hope we all can agree there.


----------



## buzhunter

Did you happen to check the rules on this site? What keeps bringing you back here? Are you trying to see how long it will take you to get banned? I personally get the feeling that the mods are letting us keep you as a pet. You are obviously a stray that should have never been fed...


----------



## Sydney

Mr. Sleezy why did you come back...were you upset because we stopped talking about you, and you felt like stroking your ego some more...???


----------



## American_Pit13

buzhunter said:


> I personally get the feeling that the mods are letting us keep you as a pet.


Lol:rofl: Our mods do have a since of humor.


----------



## Marty

Mr. Bleezy said:


> "What this country needs is more people to inspire others with confidence, and fewer people to discourage any initiative in the right direction more to get into the thick of things, fewer to sit on the sidelines, merely finding fault more to point out what's right with the world, and fewer to keep harping on what's wrong with it and more who are interested in lighting candles, and fewer who blow them out."
> 
> isn't that your signature on your own website??? www.game-dog.com I couldn't agree more..
> 
> do you think comments like that help anything? Isn't this a thread posted by you on your site?
> 
> "Bashing new members!
> This has to come to a halt, from now on if I catch you bashing anybody on this site you will be banned no warning for three days if you come back and continue
> you will be banned permanently, This is your only warning I'm giving you.
> 
> And another thing dragging other peoples sites/forums here to bash same thing your gone."
> 
> hope i don't get banned for that. LMFAO!!!:snap:


It's called *tough love* my friend, just trying to educate you on the breed is all :cheers:


----------



## ericschevy

Mr. Bleezy said:


> it says in the forum topic there, the one i quoted, that you aren't allowed to drag threads bashing people. what are you trying to accomplish by doing that? it won't help anything. i hope we all can agree there.


You don't have to mention anything about this site, just post a thread about the kennel in question and let us know how it goes.
I'm trying to give you a clue..


----------



## ericschevy

buzhunter said:


> Did you happen to check the rules on this site? What keeps bringing you back here? Are you trying to see how long it will take you to get banned? I personally get the feeling that the mods are letting us keep you as a pet. You are obviously a stray that should have never been fed...


LMAO :angeldevi


----------



## cane76

*Its aleady been posted on every site on the internet with the same response every time,the world is so full of haters,*
http://www.game-dog.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7303&highlight=pitfall
and another..
http://www.game-dog.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10598&highlight=pitfall
I mean you could go on and on..
Dosent matter what apbt site your on,this topic comes up.


----------



## Marty

I just PM'd him some info, Hopefully, he'll read it


----------



## reddoggy

This a quote from Crazy Fox, member of GameDog:

Originally Posted by Diesel 
The only real pit is a game pit? ..............

................It is damn insulting to have my dog and the lines that I follow be repeated put down, with no proof...............


The name of this site is game-dog.com That should tell you about what is considered to be a "real" representative of the breed here. 

So, if someone steps into the boxing ring with gloves on and then says they are tired of getting hit, I say get out of the ring.


I couldn't agree more, that last sentence speaks volumes!


----------



## Marty

Ok guys this is Gopitbull.com lets keep G-D out of it 

Don't want to bring any heat here


----------



## Msmith1

man forget a game dog forum post the s*** up on a bully forum... the topic has been discussed on a bully forum before and once again NO ONE LIKED THEM! not because they were "hating" but because of their dogs.... and a lot of people on there are "rich" also so it isn't hating it's just the truth and that people aren't afraid and say what they think instead of being followers....


----------



## reddoggy

The thing here is that everybody is entitled to there opinion. But if somebody disagrees with you state your case and move on, don't dwell on that s***. I have found in alot of bully forums that BigBoi is promoting the hell out of their kennel. And not a whole lot of people are fighting it. Most of the bully forums are aimed at the hip hop community. They target nooBs and educate them on how the world is flat. This is why groups like this one around, to reform and educate. So Bleezy likes to argue, were we any better 227 posts later. The guy has a hard head, should've just left it at that. We had a woman come on here a few days back and state that her dog was what a pit bull is supposed to look like. We corrected her, and she learned not argued. Pretty much all of us agree, PF is s*** lets just leave it at that and close this damn thread once and for all!


----------



## d0ggmann

*attention: to every body on line*

i was on this line because when i first signed up, i thought it was a Pitbull site where i could voice my opinion freely. we actually were reffered to the line from someone else who gets in this site. i went in and deleated all of the comments i had said and i sat back and read everybody elses comments and ya'll were all doing the same thing i was doing, which was what, voicing your opinion. but you all talk so big, so bold, and think you know so much but actually i have found out you know very little about this breed, reguardless of if your calling them am staff, bully, or apbt but i aka d0ggmann have done the shit, have lived and bred, and walked and talked this shit thirty years old and in the game, and not my first pitbull and not even my third but you all are a disgrace to pitbull ownership. for buzzhunter: you can get a life dude for the shit that you breed, or your friends breed. reddoggy: mr. reddoggy for you to be a pitbull lover, all your old ass can do is slam peoples dogs? Msmith1: don't have much to say about you but your a dick too. mind you all not this is my last time on this chatline, i will not even think to refere anyone ( not even a dog enemy) to this line. Marty: ole mister Marty, you can go suck a camales dick for a lot of shit i read of yours, i know everything we can get booted off this line if we don't stop slammen people ( if i'm not mistaken that is what you told me). Sydney: i think all you do is look up shit on the compter ( like half of you all do) and recite it to everyone like you've done it or know it. american pit13 : kiss my mutha fucken ( and i did say mutha fucken) ass! for all the dumb shit i have allowed you and the ones before you to say. the unfalsafied shit that you bitches ( and yes i did say you bithches) claim to know . pitgirl: your a minor in this , all ya'll need to get out of the minor leagues and get into the big leagues. cane76: and big cane 76 ( or should i say bitch cane76) i've done said it once before, you can get your shit or your dog, or whatever, and we can do anything that perceded to maken somethen bleed, cause i got somethen for all you bitch made ( and i did say bitchmade) cowboys out there. and oh yeah, the girl who you say is your ex girl, your rite she may be your ex girl, but she"s your boyfriend now probally. i said it once and i'll say it again she looks like a dude and you look like a what, a bitch! and yeah you talk about cropped ears and the shit that i do doesn't give a fuck about wether the ears or cropped rite or wrong , so beg your dog to bite somethen homeboy if not shut the fuck up and get your weak ass off the line. cause i don't think none of ya'lls nuts are as big as mine and this aint no computer talk this is all real live shit, cause at first i had good intitions when coming on this chatline. and this BIGGEST shout out goes to hell no they wont go aka JESSICA : if you could never read what i typed pay very very close attention to this, YES i have an education, but to me reading over ALL of your shit you can't make a complete paragraph. and a bitch needs hooked on phonics ( oops spelling lol) to read your shit! i asked myself for a week what could i leave all you non educated hiprocrites, blasphme (spelling), and that one is for real doo doo chaser ( i got me a pitbull) kiss me and my girl's ass. thank you for letting me find out that across the country you can always find a couple off dick suckers online ( hey that rhymed), so can i get a slob on my nobb thumbs up? oh p.s. ( yes you knew there would be a p.s.) this was my bye bye to all you bitches ( and yes i did say bithches) ! oh and to mr. bleezy hope you read this these are all the people that are on this line, count the names and aint they some lames ( hey another rhyme) so my dog keep doing what you wanna do and how you wanna do it, don't let nobody stear you diffrent. checked out your kennel and they straight with me, but you cool in my book but for all these homos, or not to brite bitches ( and i did say Bitches) and their just happy they can read and write. cause these bitches don't go out on friday night's or oops like tonite cause these bitches either do a 9-5 or sucken dick to stay alive ( hey another rhyme damn i'm getting good), ohhhhhhhhhhhh ( spelling lol) for you bitches reading shit that was for ya'll, cause i was talking to my homeboy but like i know you were gonna be nosey and read this too.


----------



## reddoggy

d0ggmann said:


> i was on this line because when i first signed up, i thought it was a Pitbull site where i could voice my opinion freely. we actually were reffered to the line from someone else who gets in this site. i went in and deleated all of the comments i had said and i sat back and read everybody elses comments and ya'll were all doing the same thing i was doing, which was what, voicing your opinion. but you all talk so big, so bold, and think you know so much but actually i have found out you know very little about this breed, reguardless of if your calling them am staff, bully, or apbt but i aka d0ggmann have done the shit, have lived and bred, and walked and talked this shit thirty years old and in the game, and not my first pitbull and not even my third but you all are a disgrace to pitbull ownership. for buzzhunter: you can get a life dude for the shit that you breed, or your friends breed. reddoggy: mr. reddoggy for you to be a pitbull lover, all your old ass can do is slam peoples dogs? Msmith1: don't have much to say about you but your a dick too. mind you all not this is my last time on this chatline, i will not even think to refere anyone ( not even a dog enemy) to this line. Marty: ole mister Marty, you can go suck a camales dick for a lot of shit i read of yours, i know everything we can get booted off this line if we don't stop slammen people ( if i'm not mistaken that is what you told me). Sydney: i think all you do is look up shit on the compter ( like half of you all do) and recite it to everyone like you've done it or know it. american pit13 : kiss my mutha fucken ( and i did say mutha fucken) ass! for all the dumb shit i have allowed you and the ones before you to say. the unfalsafied shit that you bitches ( and yes i did say you bithches) claim to know . pitgirl: your a minor in this , all ya'll need to get out of the minor leagues and get into the big leagues. cane76: and big cane 76 ( or should i say bitch cane76) i've done said it once before, you can get your shit or your dog, or whatever, and we can do anything that perceded to maken somethen bleed, cause i got somethen for all you bitch made ( and i did say bitchmade) cowboys out there. and oh yeah, the girl who you say is your ex girl, your rite she may be your ex girl, but she"s your boyfriend now probally. i said it once and i'll say it again she looks like a dude and you look like a what, a bitch! and yeah you talk about cropped ears and the shit that i do doesn't give a fuck about wether the ears or cropped rite or wrong , so beg your dog to bite somethen homeboy if not shut the fuck up and get your weak ass off the line. cause i don't think none of ya'lls nuts are as big as mine and this aint no computer talk this is all real live shit, cause at first i had good intitions when coming on this chatline. and this BIGGEST shout out goes to hell no they wont go aka JESSICA : if you could never read what i typed pay very very close attention to this, YES i have an education, but to me reading over ALL of your shit you can't make a complete paragraph. and a bitch needs hooked on phonics ( oops spelling lol) to read your shit! i asked myself for a week what could i leave all you non educated hiprocrites, blasphme (spelling), and that one is for real doo doo chaser ( i got me a pitbull) kiss me and my girl's ass. thank you for letting me find out that across the country you can always find a couple off dick suckers online ( hey that rhymed), so can i get a slob on my nobb thumbs up? oh p.s. ( yes you knew there would be a p.s.) this was my bye bye to all you bitches ( and yes i did say bithches) ! oh and to mr. bleezy hope you read this these are all the people that are on this line, count the names and aint they some lames ( hey another rhyme) so my dog keep doing what you wanna do and how you wanna do it, don't let nobody stear you diffrent. checked out your kennel and they straight with me, but you cool in my book but for all these homos, or not to brite bitches ( and i did say Bitches) and their just happy they can read and write. cause these bitches don't go out on friday night's or oops like tonite cause these bitches either do a 9-5 or sucken dick to stay alive ( hey another rhyme damn i'm getting good), ohhhhhhhhhhhh ( spelling lol) for you bitches reading shit that was for ya'll, cause i was talking to my homeboy but like i know you were gonna be nosey and read this too.


You my friend are nothing more than a lying, uneducated, insecure, good for nothing a** hole... And I say that with a smile. Originally I wrote a pretty extended come back, but I'm not gonna waist my smooth s*** on some little punk b****. Peace out sweaty c*** sucker!


----------



## buzhunter

doggman - Hey, I see you found the spellchecker. Now you just have to learn English and when to use capital letters. You figure all that out and we may keep you around too.:roll:


----------



## reddoggy

Nah, he still hasn't found the spell check. Maybe if we rub his nose in it and put him out back he'll get it.


----------



## cane76

d0ggmann said:


> cane76: and big cane 76 ( or should i say bitch cane76) i've done said it once before, you can get your shit or your dog, or whatever, and we can do anything that perceded to maken somethen bleed, cause i got somethen for all you bitch made ( and i did say bitchmade) cowboys out there..


Bitch made cowboys?
What,what do you got for me?
you gonna shot me through the computer?
damn your a hard ass gangster,no doubt about it!!


d0ggmann said:


> and oh yeah, the girl who you say is your ex girl, your rite she may be your ex girl, but she"s your boyfriend now probally. i said it once and i'll say it again she looks like a dude and you look like a what, a bitch!..


your the human equivlent of a cur,a cull at birth..
As for my ex old lady,after reading your post's,ive finally heard from somebody who is "more" of a irrational bitch than even her...
so take your lofty pearch among the biggest butt hurt fools on earth,
you sir are a idiot............


d0ggmann said:


> and yeah you talk about cropped ears and the shit that i do doesn't give a fuck about wether the ears or cropped rite or wrong , so beg your dog to bite somethen homeboy if not shut the fuck up and get your weak ass off the line. cause i don't think none of ya'lls nuts are as big as mine and this aint no computer talk this is all real live shit, cause at first i had good intitions when coming on this chatline.


I apoligize for the ear comments,it isnt yor dogs fault that it's owner 
Is a straight up jack ass,your post's actually make me laugh,this is good stuff..
But for your information,
you'll get the same response on any other apbt board as you did here,
actually this is one of the more tolerant apbt boards on the net..
Have fun with the blueline groupie!!!!!
bitch made cowboy is out..............


----------



## buzhunter

reddoggy said:


> Nah, he still hasn't found the spell check. Maybe if we rub his nose in it and put him out back he'll get it.


I don't doubt he's had his nose rubbed in it. I'd bet he can breathe through his ears if Bleezy lets go of them long enough.


----------



## reddoggy

Bleezy is gonna get tender at some point... 
"the spirit is willing, but the flesh is spongy and bruised" 
- Zap Brannigan


----------



## ericschevy

Peace out homie, Come back when you get a clue...:thumbsup:


----------



## fosterrescue

I now realize that this is not the place for me. Please tell me how to delete my account and membership.


----------



## pitgirl

what did i do and why was i brought up in this. i know i asked a question because i had posted about those blue line dogs and you people told me they were not pits but ambulls. geeze people this place is scarey now. maybe i should have somebody delete my name and stuff.


----------



## pitterpatter

What to say? This was a long thread and the reason I thought I should read it. I thought maybe I would learn something based on the magazine facts and others input. This was not what I thought it would be. I am offend by this thread. I am shocked by these postings. I do understand that there are leaders of this forum and you try to do your best to not let this happen, but I did notice that there were some of the leader type people who also made negative post to this thread also and I was unpleasently surprised by this. At this point due this thread posting and other negative postings in other threads I am uncertain as to the fact of if I will learn from being here or not. Why would this thread be allowed to be continued with all the negativity, name calling and other senseless jabber?


----------



## bullybabe

I dont ever get involved in these conversations, but I was wondering what he thought he was good at. I hope he is not trying to become a rapper. As far as busting someone on a paragraph, your English teacher would be horrified if they read that. Who cares if you sad b****** a million tiimes. What a jackass:hammer: :hammer:


----------



## NesOne

pitgirl said:


> what did i do and why was i brought up in this. i know i asked a question because i had posted about those blue line dogs and you people told me they were not pits but ambulls. geeze people this place is scarey now. maybe i should have somebody delete my name and stuff.


You did nothing wrong, the person that brought up your name was just angry, and decided to insult everybody.


----------



## buzhunter

Aw, come on guys. Don't leave over one thread. It has become pretty damn childish, no doubt, but it's one thread out of many serious ones. Everybody needs to cut loose every now and then. You gotta admit, it is a little amusing.


----------



## NesOne

buzhunter said:


> You gotta admit, it is a little amusing.


Oh yeah, I got a good kick out of it, especially the posts where you can tell the person was flaming while they typed it, LMAO.


----------



## sw_df27

I have read every post in this thread and I must say it is pretty freaking funny and I don't see why so many people want to leave this whole forum just because of one thread that yeah maybe got alittle crazy but who cares it's a argument between a few people it's not like your the ones getting called names or treated bad hell if they want to cuss each other out and the mods don't stop them let them do it and read a diff thread it's the Internet millions of diff opinions you really can't expect everyone to get along all the time that would be a little boring.................. but then again the language did get a little carried away considering we do have miners on this forum as well but then again I believe if parents don't want their kids to be exposed to that sort of stuff keep them of the Internet and at home JMO though:angeldevi


----------



## hell no they wont go

wow i havent been to this thread in a while but can you say sensitive?!

and for those of you who are having doubts, no matter where you go things will eventually get out of hand depending on the people you have in the forum. no body here is out to bash anyone especially over their dog and how new they are. some people are just asking to get attacked by everyone else for a little bit of attention this forum is NOT about upseting people but educating people and sometimes yes it does comes down to this. it is only human nature take it or leave it but im sure no harm will come out of you guys staying. 

and as for pitgirl... i dont see where you did anything wrong some people just get so angry and what not they dont care who they bring down or should i say TRY to bring down. your name never should have come out of his mouth but some people dont care how shallow they become. and he is about as shallow as they do come so just ignore that post because i am sure no body else on this forum has any problems with you.


----------



## hell no they wont go

sw_df27 said:


> I have read every post in this thread and I must say it is pretty freaking funny and I don't see why so many people want to leave this whole forum just because of one thread that yeah maybe got alittle crazy but who cares it's a argument between a few people it's not like your the ones getting called names or treated bad hell if they want to cuss each other out and the mods don't stop them let them do it and read a diff thread it's the Internet millions of diff opinions you really can't expect everyone to get along all the time that would be a little boring.................. but then again the language did get a little carried away considering we do have miners on this forum as well but then again I believe if parents don't want their kids to be exposed to that sort of stuff keep them of the Internet and at home JMO though:angeldevi


i agree 100%


----------



## lightyear_pitgirl

bullybabe said:


> I dont ever get involved in these conversations, but I was wondering what he thought he was good at. I hope he is not trying to become a rapper. As far as busting someone on a paragraph, your English teacher would be horrified if they read that. Who cares if you sad b****** a million tiimes. What a jackass:hammer: :hammer:


 I'm getting into this conversation. You talk about him not being able to make a paragraph, you can't even make a complete sentance. Plus looks to me like you need spell check just as much as he does. By the way you mite wanna get your facts straite and then comment because the only thing i've seen you do is try to get in the conversation and look cool but in reality you only made yourself look stupid!


----------



## buzhunter

...and here we go again...LMFAO


----------



## sw_df27

OMG I guess people just decide hey I'm gonna jump in on a conversation no matter what it's about and just pick a fight this is really getting stupid the original arguement was funny but now we have newbies just jumping in and starting arguements for the fun of it.......... Please 
Buz you ready for round 3 lol


----------



## cherol

Obviously this is now the bash each other, argument thread...who's next?????:hammer: Come on everybody gets a turn..............:curse: LMAO


----------



## buzhunter

sw_df27 said:


> OMG I guess people just decide hey I'm gonna jump in on a conversation no matter what it's about and just pick a fight this is really getting stupid the original arguement was funny but now we have newbies just jumping in and starting arguements for the fun of it.......... Please
> Buz you ready for round 3 lol


I was born ready, LOL.


----------



## d0ggmann

*to pitgirl*

First i would like to say, take no offense to what i had to say to you in the first forum. All i was saying was, people on here will down blue's, call them this and that, and uplift their own dogs. So my comment was not harsh towards you, just letting you know that these are what they will call the dogs. But for the record, we got more than what you see. This is just the begining of something rite not wrong that i haven't done for a long time.


----------



## sw_df27

> Obviously this is now the bash each other, argument thread...who's next????? Come on everybody gets a turn.............. LMAO


Yeah I guess I can't believe this hasn't been locked yet lol


----------



## hell no they wont go

sw_df27 said:


> OMG I guess people just decide hey I'm gonna jump in on a conversation no matter what it's about and just pick a fight this is really getting stupid the original arguement was funny but now we have newbies just jumping in and starting arguements for the fun of it.......... Please
> Buz you ready for round 3 lol


lol you called it!:roll:


----------



## reddoggy

d0ggman... Not meant to be offensive? You dragged people into this that didn't even do anything and caused people to want to leave. Why don't you just do as you said you would and leave already.
I would like to say I'm sorry for anything that I myself said that was offensive. I would like to clarify that I am not old and I have never bashed on anybodies dog, that's not what we're here for. I found this thread to be really interesting at first, but thanks to a couple of VERY mature people it turned into crap. I say, to those two that have chosen to leave because of this thread, don't go. The nimrods will weed themselves out and be dealt with. This is the internet though, people, especially teenagers, like to shake things up. Trolls are all over though. This site has a ton of info in it. Atleast utilize this site, go through the older threads and learn, its your responsibilty as a pitbull owner (or foster) to know everything there is to know about them. It's the key to responsible ownership. 
To everyone telling people to use spell check, use it yourself! That's my bash for the day. d0ggman, everybody is laughing at you, you didn't piss anybody off with you little going out letter. I could bang on you all day long, cause it's so easy, but I'd much rather let you know that you're not wanted here. You haven't given any useful insite, no fresh ideas, I'm really starting to believe that you don't even know what an APBT is, non the less own one. Just make like a tree dude.
My justification for my actions- This is home, this is where I feel comfortable, I shouldn't have to put up with that kinda crap and ignore it like I would anywhere else. Same goes for alot of folks here, why should they let somebody slam their name. I know we only feed the fire by responding to him, but it's my hope that we throw so much crap at him that he'll just go away. Again, sorry for the vulgarities and abuse that y'all have had to suffer through this thread.


----------



## hell no they wont go

in response to reddoggy i think he stays because he likes the attention we are all giving him.


----------



## reddoggy

hell no they wont go said:


> in response to reddoggy i think he stays because he likes the attention we are all giving him.


Just like a dog or a child, negative or possitive- they want it. Maybe we should give him a new name... I'm thinking P-Whip.


----------



## smokey_joe

Eff all ya'll!!!!

I just had to get in here one time. This thread has just been too funny. Thanks everybody for making people with turrets syndrome feel welcome and at home.


----------



## sw_df27

smokey that was freaking funny man


----------



## reddoggy

Betty, that was too damn funny... That's not allowed here!


----------



## Msmith1

people call me a dick because i speak the truth....and people get mad because they can't except the truth...the truth hurts don't it.....


I'm a leader not a follower! Not like most of the people in the "bully game" I have loved the bully breed before the hype and I will love them afterwards....


----------



## reddoggy

Msmith1 said:


> people call me a dick because i speak the truth....and people get mad because they can't except the truth...the truth hurts don't it.....
> 
> I'm a leader not a follower! Not like most of the people in the "bully game" I have loved the bully breed before the hype and I will love them afterwards....


I like them because of the hype! LOL j/k


----------



## NesOne

lightyear_pitgirl said:


> I'm getting into this conversation. You talk about him not being able to make a paragraph, you can't even make a complete *sentance*. Plus looks to me like you need spell check just as much as he does. By the way you *mite *wanna get your facts *straite *and then comment because the only thing i've seen you do is try to get in the conversation and look cool but in reality you only made yourself look stupid!


LMFAO, I hope you were trying to be funny with your post, LMAO!!!! And I won't mention all the commas you forgot either.


----------



## NesOne

smokey_joe said:


> Eff all ya'll!!!!


CLASSIC!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ericschevy

Alright now we are scaring new members away. Thread is closed.


----------

